# Just Go!



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

I am currently anchored in a bay with about 100 boats in it in Grenada, ranging from seven figures (a new Amel 54) to a lot less (a Canadian Chrysler 26ish, that I would want to check carefully before sailing across Lake Ontario). This has made me think about the interminable discussion about cruising on $X dollars a month or can I take my Whatever 36 into bluewater. This applies for people on the east coast of the US and Canada and the Great Lakes. There will be variations with different starting places.

Get a boat that you can afford, make sure you have some money to do upgrades after purchase and after you start cruising and just go.

Go down the east coast, ICW and hop offshore when you can. Fix and upgrade boat as needed and as affordable.
Go to the Bahamas for the winter. Return to Florida before hurricane season. Fix and upgrade as needed. Note that this will be the last chance to fix your boat really cheaply.
Go to the Eastern Caribbean via the Thorny Path. You guessed it - fix the boat (St Martin and Trinidad are best).
Still having fun and want more adventure. Head to Panama and go through the canal. Fix and upgrade as needed.
Rinse and repeat this process as necessary as you head to wherever you head for.

At any point in the process you may decide - the boat isn't up to what comes next and/or I am not up to it/or it isn't really what I expected. If the former, you need to get a different boat and start the process again. If the latter, head home and either cruise locally or take up golf.

Discussing chainplates and anchors endlessly on the Internet will not get you sailing and cruising.


----------



## DHusk (Sep 17, 2013)

Let me start by saying I am only an armchair sailor, watched many sailing instructional videos, read innumerable sailing books and blogs, looked at more boats than I care to count. I've been a boat owner for 20 years, but power boats. I've managed to assemble a fair list of acceptable boats, from Allied, Endeavour, Pearson, Islander and on and on. Even have a short list of wants and needs. Found a few boats that I would be willing to have surveyed. I'm ready to go. Now, if I can just convince the admiral!


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

killarney_sailor said:


> I am currently anchored in a bay with about 100 boats in it in Grenada, ranging from seven figures (a new Amel 54) to a lot less (a Canadian Chrysler 26ish, that I would want to check carefully before sailing across Lake Ontario). This has made me think about the interminable discussion about cruising on $X dollars a month or can I take my Whatever 36 into bluewater. This applies for people on the east coast of the US and Canada and the Great Lakes. There will be variations with different starting places.


I'm so jealous Bruce. Wish I was there, but we're on our way. See you down there in a few years. We have to stop off at Newfoundland first .


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

That is exactly what we did. Your plan is exactly the way we live. So far, we've covered 5000 miles in two years, and about to start again. Still no AP, windlass, davits, radar, AIS, SSB, EPIRB (but will add soon), or life raft. Just a boat that is fairly solid, and relatively easy for my wife and I to sail. Honestly, an AP would be nice at some point for the longer overnighters. But that's about it. Now, if we can just get farther than Georgetown next trip. I've now read Passages South, and hope to make it down the Islands.

Cost of our boat - $20K. About $7K spent making it good below the waterline. New ball valves, and a new rudder. So far, the only repairs made was a leaking fuel pump. Not bad.....










GO NOW!

Ralph


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Excellent advice... Can't help thinking of a certain former poster here who now frequents CF who could benefit from heeding your wisdom... )

Last time I was in Georgetown, LE GENTLEMAN was probably the smallest boat anchored in Elizabeth Harbor, even smaller than mine 

Appeared to me, they were enjoying themselves as much as anyone else...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

I write. Occasionally I make some money at it. When this comes up in conversation, often someone says, "Oooh, I always wanted to be a writer" and I have to hold back from responding, "No, you don't. If you did, you would be writing." I used to think cruising was like that- you are either cruising or you arent. Now, i'm not so either/or about it. Some people want to cruise, some think they want to cruise and some people are in love with the process of preparation for cruising, and don't realize it. Some realize it fully. 

If you have a 5 year plan to outfit your boat for a 2 year cruise, you likely aren't going. If you are researching now for the boat you will be buying in 5 years and refitting for 2 years for your extended lifestyle of cruising, you likely aren't going. If you are ... you get the picture.

And that's okay.


For some folks the process is as important, maybe more important, than the journey or the destination. Like those who decide that they are going to build a boat to sail around the world. The majority of them aren't going to sail around the world, most won't finish the boat, most of those who do will sell it when it is done, but the proclaimed use wasn't the goal- it was just the reason required to BUILD A BOAT. 


But whatever your goal- start now.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Well from your blog you are retired - with a teachers pension?


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

bljones said:


> I write. Occasionally I make some money at it. When this comes up in conversation, often someone says, "Oooh, I always wanted to be a writer" and I have to hold back from responding, "No, you don't. If you did, you would be writing." I used to think cruising was like that- you are either cruising or you arent. Now, i'm not so either/or about it. Some people want to cruise, some think they want to cruise and some people are in love with the process of preparation for cruising, and don't realize it. Some realize it fully.
> 
> If you have a 5 year plan to outfit your boat for a 2 year cruise, you aren't going. If you are researching now for the boat you will be buying in 5 years and refitting for 2 years for your extended lifestyle of cruising, you aren't going. If you are ... you get the picture.


I disagree with this. My wife and I are on a 5 year plan. We are taking ASA classes. We have a trailer sailor that we learn/practice on. We will start chartering larger sailboats 3-4 times per year now that we have the ASA101 and ASA103 certs.

We plan to go cruising in 2020. We are saving to buy in cash and we are setting up the property management company that will keep the cruising kitty full every month.

We have a plan and will execute it.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

killarney_sailor said:


> Discussing chainplates and anchors endlessly on the Internet will not get you sailing and cruising.


At least when I discuss this crap on tne internet I am doing from a nice location! 

A parallel point ( cant spell coroloery...) is that most of the forum trolls & pains in the ass are non cruisers. When people actually go somewwhere they become much better on the bet (and probably in real life).

Go now! But have your ducks lined up! As BLJones says: don't buy a fixer upper but buy one u can blow town with and upgrade when needed.
But that doesnt mean to be silly about it... Ducks dont like to line up, partners really do not wanna go, and parents really do start to die off when we go cruising and its a bit hard to just forsake them, dribbling in their Nursing Home.

But most importantly: win the lottery! Oooops, sorry, that wasnt the point...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

ianjoub said:


> We *plan* to go cruising in 2020. .


Mann tracht und Gott lacht. 

You may well be the exception to the rule. if so, good on ya! In the meantime, you're actively sailing, you're not just "researching".


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Sal Paradise said:


> Well from your blog you are retired - with a teachers pension?


I'm not sure that was for me, but yes my wife draws teacher retirement, and I get a little SS check each month. The only way to go now, full time, is to have an income, or a healthy bank account.

I have met guys with the means to go. But they are still working on the boat and adding stuff. I'm just saying that you don't really need much in the way of equipment, other than a good sized battery bank, and some solar panels. We added solar and a free wind generator, given to us by a cruising friend. We left originally with just a Honda generator, which was fine (but gets old running that thing, plus the cost of gas to run it).

On the cost side of cruising, we have slowed down the spending. In the beginning, we spent way more than planned for 
(transient slip fees are expensive!). We just got way more comfortable with anchoring out, and more confident in our ability to pick a safe anchorage. Not sure I'd be happy surviving on $500.00/month. We're more in the $12-1500.00/month category, which I find quite comfortable.

Ralph


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

No - directed at the OP ....a retired teacher. I assume with a pension. If so - he didn't just go. He got his ducks lined up first. But thanks for your reply.


----------



## TQA (Apr 4, 2009)

The Pardeys said it,

Go small

Go simple

*GO NOW*


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I'm not planning to really add much of anything to my boat that I don't already have prior to leaving next year. I'm just planning on going down the coast and the caribbean for the next couple of years so don't see the need to do spend money on boat stuff. The stuff I do get are going to be aimed more at boat living comfort than the fit out for fear stuff.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Sal Paradise said:


> Well from your blog you are retired - with a teachers pension?


And its indexed to inflation too which is nice. Seriously I think the can I cruise on $x folks need to leave too and see how it works out. if one's budget is even semi-reasonable you can to the first couple of steps and see how much it costs and how you can save money along the way. Talking about it and asking other people how much they spend is not much help because everyone has different needs and wants. In Grenada, if you are a cheese person (likely a want, not a need), you can buy a decent range of imported fancy cheeses (brie, Swiss, etc) at a ridiculous price (for us). You can get a good NZ cheddar at quite a good price, or you can get cheese slices for only a bit more than the US. You just have to make your choices. You won't know how it goes until you are out cruising.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Ok thanks. Probably free heath care too. Fantastic for you. I just wanted to point out the contradiction for any poor souls. Go Now - when you have a pension and benefits. But still - kudos to you and the Mrs. I have 6 years until I receive a very similar deal to yours. If I make it. 

Can't wait to escape this cold. And looking forward to those reasonable cheese prices.


----------



## krisscross (Feb 22, 2013)

If all goes as planned (ha ha!), I will be ready to cast off in 4 years when I turn 60 (scary thought in itself). Planning to buy a $25-30K boat, have $15K for outfitting, and $40K to live on until SS kicks in. In the meantime I plan to sail my 3 smaller boats on local lakes and Pamlico sound.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Sal, in our case going cruising was not a long term plan. I really enjoyed teaching but when I got to the point where they were going to pay me every month not to teach, it was a matter of what next. The fact I had sailed for 40 years just pushed us in that direction. The free healthcare is of limited benefit. When we are in the US we make sure we have out-of-country coverage. In other parts of the world, we pay cash. If the amount is large enough to worry about (it rarely is) our Ontario coverage will pay up to the cost in Ontario if we have not been out of Canada for more than six months. Most medical costs are extremely low. When I injured by hand in South Africa, I would have been treated in the public hospital free, even as a visitor. In Tahiiti, an hour of treatment in a very modern hospital with French doctors was $60. Totally different than the US.


----------



## socal c25 (Nov 1, 2013)

I am sure that I wont be able to go cruising across oceans as I will have no income if I retire. Bad investments and a handicap that limits my ability to make a large income BUT I do get out once a week for a sail whether it be a day sail or a week or two long cruise up or down the coast. I have accepted the facts and adjusted my lifestyle to it. I have to say just go! whether it's across the ocean or across the lake, sound, river or up and down the coast DO IT!


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

I hear go now,go small repetitively. Then have cockpit drinks with cruisers. Some from Canada, some from GB, some from Europe and some from from the states.
I have yet to hear any one complain their boats too big or too new or too comfortable or too fast or too seakindly.
These are people who are either liveaboards or do thousands of miles per year. I do hear the opposite. I also hear folks complaining theyre stuck waiting for parts so there is an upside to KISS.
Now back too Nigel Calder and restringing cable to the raymic.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

ianjoub said:


> I disagree with this. My wife and I are on a 5 year plan. We are taking ASA classes. We have a trailer sailor that we learn/practice on. We will start chartering larger sailboats 3-4 times per year now that we have the ASA101 and ASA103 certs.
> 
> We plan to go cruising in 2020. We are saving to buy in cash and we are setting up the property management company that will keep the cruising kitty full every month.
> 
> We have a plan and will execute it.


Also on a plan. This year is certifications for me. Last year was research and determining if I really thought this was a direction I wanted to take my life. One sailing center joined. Courses lined up for ASA101, 103, and 105. 104 maybe this year, 106 & 107 next. Got two sailing buddies, one with a 100-ton master's license. Got $6000 in the bank from last year, will likely be adding another every year for the next 3-4. Then we'll see about a boat.


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

outbound said:


> I also hear folks complaining theyre stuck waiting for parts so there is an upside to KISS.


Just remember, the amount of stuff that can fail and make a journey too risky to take until it's fixed is about the same on a simple boat as it is on a complicated, luxurious one. The extra stuff just makes the journey nicer, not possible.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

outbound said:


> I hear go now,go small repetitively. Then have cockpit drinks with cruisers. Some from Canada, some from GB, some from Europe and some from from the states.
> I have yet to hear any one complain their boats too big or too new or too comfortable or too fast or too seakindly.
> These are people who are either liveaboards or do thousands of miles per year. I do hear the opposite. I also hear folks complaining theyre stuck waiting for parts so there is an upside to KISS.
> Now back too Nigel Calder and restringing cable to the raymic.


I have yet to hear anyone complain that their boat is too small or too old or too uncomfortable or too slow or too un-seakindly. From what I have seen, people seem to know their boats and are comfortable with the boat. I'll bet there are some unhappy cruisers out there. I just haven't met them.

Ralph


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

outbound said:


> I hear go now,go small repetitively. Then have cockpit drinks with cruisers. Some from Canada, some from GB, some from Europe and some from from the states.
> I have yet to hear any one complain their boats too big or too new or too comfortable or too fast or too seakindly.


On the other hand, I have run into a few over the years who have remarked, "I wish we'd done this _sooner_...", or "I'll bet this place was _REALLY_ something 20 years ago..."

)

Sure, I'd love to have a bigger boat, but for many of us it's simply not a real option... I could sell my house and move up to something pretty substantial, but then I'd lose my 'free' dock space  Nor, would I be willing to 'trade' the cruising I've managed so far in my little boat, for something more substantial... And for the younger set out there who might have the opportunity to take a sabbatical or break from a career path or whatever in the Real World, I'd say the Pardey's mantra has it about right...


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

hellsop said:


> Just remember, the amount of stuff that can fail and make a journey too risky to take until it's fixed is about the same on a simple boat as it is on a complicated, luxurious one. The extra stuff just makes the journey nicer, not possible.


Remember that when your in-mast furler jams, your 11" MFD craps out and your below deck AP hydraulic ram starts leaking fluid and won't hold a course. The bigger and more complex the boat the bigger and more complex the repairs, and the greater the likelihood that something will need to be repaired. Funny thing about luxuries- you begin to need them- if the water heater doesn't work, you don't go on without it, you fix it...because it is SUPPOSED to work.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

There's big truth in the above posts and it's not to be denied. Still it's interesting to see what boats end up hosting the social get togethers. Also "happy wife- happy life". 
As time goes by I increasingly come to believe
As long as you stay at least one generation behind the latest and greatest you are not at much risk to not make a journey.
Thoughtful cruisers usually have a plan A and B and OMG plan. So the hydraulic heater is broke- use the engine heat exchanger. So the engine doesn't run - use the stove to heat water. So the stove doesn't work - use the black thermal shower bag and wait for the sun. Powered winches also work when you put a handle in them. Find this argument somewhat specious.
I agree money, size of boat etc. should never be the determinant of when to go cruising. However, I think quite reasonably our love for others and the implied responsibilities that love engenders is a common and honorable reason to defer leaving.
I also think if you are going to take someone you love away from their usual creature comforts and that will to some measure stress them it behooves you to try to mitigate that stress.
Hell I'd go cruising in a lascomb beach boat and sleep under the stars, cook on a camp stove and crap over the side but my wife won't. I would have left 30yrs. ago if I felt no responsibities to my antecedents or descendants.
So far most folks I see are fully or semi retired. A few have figured out how to run businesses through the Internet. Some are then trapped by the need for Internet service or are expending more resources then I have paying for that KVH satellite. Some are living near subsistence existences with the horrors and worries that can result. Yes there is a great diversity. But the mantra of go small-go now often butts heads with the realities of many people's lives. 
To argue go small go now is the righteous argument and to be the grey man is to lack courage strikes me as just being wrong and insensitive the the morality of deferring your gratification for love of others.
Although most of my cruising network farts dust we enjoy the sun and the green flash as well.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

This discussion is staggering close to a bit of wisdom that I heard early, and that rings true to my ear: Go with the the _smallest_ boat you can live with. Extrapolating this principle, I'd un-poetically say :

_Go with the smallest set of resources you can live with._

Having more is always easier, but getting more comes at a price. Learning to live with _enough_ is hard in our society, b/c in our consumer-driven economies, _enough_ is an anathema. I'm not saying there is a single right answer for everyone. Clearly that is not the case. We all have different needs and different sets of responsibilities. But learning to live with enough is key to making the "just go" jump.


----------



## MarkofSeaLife (Nov 7, 2010)

MikeOReilly said:


> _Go with the smallest set of resources you can live with._


Its a nice idea.... But....

Go with the smallest set of resources you are comfortable living with for the rest of your life.

After working you ass off for the last 40 years do you really want to spend your Golden Years living below the poverty line?

.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

TQA said:


> The Pardeys said it,
> 
> Go small
> 
> ...


What is small? What is simple?

I suppose to Outbound, the Hunter 36 that my wife and I cruise and live aboard is small. To us, it is all we need after selling and moving out of a 2100 Sq. Ft. home. We have friends that cruise on their C&C 34, currently working their way north from Trinidad - S/V Changes | Changesgoingsouth

While anchored in No Name Harbor, these cute girls and a dog rowed over in their dink to say hi. Katie and Jessie + Reggie (dog) and a cat, just completed the Great Loop, with a side trip to the Bahamas. Their boat - Cal 2-27. Louise | KATIE & JESSIE on a boat

When working at a motorcycle shop in San Antonio, Texas some years back, I met this young, crazy kid, named Ronnie Simpson. He moved to California, bought an old Palmer Johnson 41, and was going to sail around the world. Maybe 10 days out on his way to Hawaii, he pulled the plug and got rescued about 600 miles off the coast of Mexico. A couple of years later, he raced the SHTP on an Olsen 30. Lost the keel on the return trip, but made it back to SF with his crew member. 2 Years later, won his class in the SHTP on a Moore 24. Now cruising. SF to New Zealand on a ......Cal 2-27. Open Blue Horizon - Home

Really, there are so many different kinds of people out there. We all take different paths, and are looking for different experiences. There are solo sailors, married couples, maybe a couple of friends, or even families. The only thing we all share is, we only get this one chance at life.

If you can, just get off the fence, and go now. An old thread from a dear friend - http://www.sailnet.com/forums/general-discussion-sailing-related/69610-you-fence.html

Ralph


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its a nice idea.... But....
> 
> Go with the smallest set of resources you are comfortable living with for the rest of your life.
> 
> ...


The sadder fact is that this is exactly how most dirt dwellers will live their "golden years". Or, they work up til they day they die.


----------



## stagman (Dec 3, 2013)

Somehow, reading these posts, I feel pretty sure at 23 I am the youngest person on here (Sorry if I am wrong or if anyone is offended by that). 

The reality of a young person is much different- I would love to say forget this corporate job, buy a cheap boat, and go sailing (Hence the thread about the cal 2-27, and +1 on the Katie and Jessie blog, love it). 

That said-

I have a few thousand dollars of student loan debt to pay off (Extra ironic because the debt is from a Masters degree in Finance and here I am complaining about funds). 

I could sell my car which is worth next to nothing. 

I rent an apartment (0 equity)

As much as the Cal 27 is an awesome boat, it would be perfect if I am a single guy but as it happens I am not. I don't mind the head being so very close to the bed if it's just me using it but I really REALLY do not want to have my head that close to the significant other while shes handling things. So I find myself back to looking for Pearson 28-2s or equivalents for the sole reason the head is across the ($10K more expensive) boat. 

TLDR- Its very different for a young guy on a starting salary with a negative net worth and no substantial assets to liquidate. So Go small go now just cannot be done. Hence, the need for a solid plan.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

MarkofSeaLife said:


> Its a nice idea.... But....
> 
> Go with the smallest set of resources you are comfortable living with for the rest of your life.
> 
> After working you ass off for the last 40 years do you really want to spend your Golden Years living below the poverty line?


It's a question of having enough. The problem I see here, and in general in our societies, is that most people have no sense of "enough." We are trained to always want more; more money, more stuff, more security, more boat, more gadgets, more, more, more. If you are striving for "more" you'll never get there. Go when you have enough.

I think we're saying the same thing Mark. The smallest amount of resources includes having enough for the foreseeable future. Perhaps we might differ on what is foreseeable though. Too many people are bamboozled into trading most of their life for the _will-o-wisp_ of a so-called good retirement. It obviously works out for some people, but as aeventyr60 says, for many it just means a slow, grinding death.

As far as living in poverty, I have a hard time thinking of myself as poor while sitting in my cockpit (or currently my shack on Lake Superior), enjoying friends and family, and watching the sun go down.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

stagman said:


> TLDR- Its very different for a young guy on a starting salary with a negative net worth and no substantial assets to liquidate. So Go small go now just cannot be done. Hence, the need for a solid plan.


No one can know your path stagman. I will say that what has happened to the cost of education in the US and (to a lesser extent) Canada is ridiculous. Instead of being a path to freedom, it's part of the way people are enslaved. Debt and fear are the best tools our society has for keeping the vast majority of us chained, complacent and compliant.

You're right of course, it's not easy for younger people today. Especially when they get you hooked so early. Get out of debt. Find a way to create some equity. And don't focus on the small stuff. We all poop. Get over it ... or don't. It's up to you (and her).


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

So you are out there and hopefully to see "good people". Some are on small old boats some on gunboats or Wallys. That isn't what matters. What matters is whether they are enjoying life and putting love into the world. I see people turning to alcohol or endless diatribes justifying their lifestyle to mask their unhappiness. This is true throughout the spectrum as well. The truism money doesn't make you happy it just makes you comfortable is undeniable. However it is also undeniable that a well found boat takes money and work regardless of size. A well found boat is safer and more comfortable. When crew/captain are comfortable they will put in the work and make better decisions at sea.
I just wanted to point out from talking to folks with the for sale sign on their bows a common reason was the daily grind of living on an uncomfortable boat. Having to move something to get to something. Having to watch every amp or drop of water. Restricted space for provisioning. Difficulty maintaining the boat due to small spaces and limited access. Being too hot or too cold. Fear or boredom due to length of time for passages. Restricted length of chain making some anchorages untenable. 
In short there is a powerful argument against go small go now. In my limited experience I see few long term cruisers enjoying life who have followed that precept but many who have worked the years to be on a sound comfortable boat with the resources to go sightseeing when they hit the next port.
BTW- from what I've seen on the eastern seaboard and caribe I'm on a small boat.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

stagman said:


> TLDR- Its very different for a young guy on a starting salary with a negative net worth and no substantial assets to liquidate. So Go small go now just cannot be done. Hence, the need for a solid plan.


I think there's considerable misunderstanding of the Pardey's mantra, and believe what it really translates to is more along the lines of _"Go Simple, Go Small, and Go SOONER, rather than Later..."_

If you read their story (an excellent read from Herb McCormick, btw, highly recommended), you realize even they didn't just pick up and GO, or make it happen overnight... Of course, they had a "plan" as well, which took a lot of hard work to put into effect...

The Pardeys are living proof of one other huge consideration, the importance of BOTH partners being equally committed/driven to making the cruising thing happen. Lin Pardey was an absolute dynamo, and in many respects may have been the true driving force behind their voyaging, and thru her writing and organizational/business acumen, largely responsible for their ability to sustain their lifestyle for as long as they did...

Outbound is absolutely correct, it is a pretty rare woman in this day and age, who will be content living in such a cramped/simplistic/minimalist style, for a prolonged period... Hell, it's fairly rare even among men today, come to think of it... )


----------



## Ajax_MD (Nov 24, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> On the other hand, I have run into a few over the years who have remarked, "I wish we'd done this _sooner_...", or "I'll bet this place was _REALLY_ something 20 years ago..."
> 
> )
> 
> Sure, I'd love to have a bigger boat, but for many of us it's simply not a real option... I could sell my house and move up to something pretty substantial, but then I'd lose my 'free' dock space  Nor, would I be willing to 'trade' the cruising I've managed so far in my little boat, for something more substantial... And for the younger set out there who might have the opportunity to take a sabbatical or break from a career path or whatever in the Real World, I'd say the Pardey's mantra has it about right...


Jon,

I do worry about what the world will look like when I finally venture further from home. I hope there are good spots left.

I cruised on submarines, so I've seen the world but now I want to do it on my own terms, on my own boat. Next year's goal is Chesapeake to New England, and perhaps beyond.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

I don't think the cruising life has to be an all or nothing proposition. Seems that the thread has drifted in to "all the mistakes your going to make" and "it's not right to go young, now or smaller". Or jeez, so you made a mistake and your stuck for life in this boat/lifestyle/marina/backwater place. 
If you have had the chance to read the Pardey's books, they made many voyages over a lifetime, and on at least two different boats. So if you are younger, and do need to go smaller, it might not be the end of the world. 
I think it is a better place to start (younger, sooner, smaller), in that you get to experience the physical, mental and other challenges with life still ahead of you. So what if it doesn't work out? Do something else. Starting out when your a dust farter? We see the result, rotting away in the marinas....AKA, "Gods waiting room", around here.
As far as the love goes..think my folks had a "whole lotta love" for me to actively encourage me to get out and "do it" while I was young.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

This is turning out to be a really good discussion.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

There are lots of posts about going "early". Yet on a recent thread when I stated the effect on how much extra money the cruising kitty would have in it by waiting an extra year for the most part most said to wait the extra year to go. 

Yes I believe you should "just go" early. But that doesn't mean be a fool.


----------



## Shockwave (Feb 4, 2014)

There seem to be four camps. 

1) The young who can go with a small simple boat that doesn't cost much, they're young and hardy. They can afford to take time off since they are early into a career, picking up where they left off most likely won't present a major obstacle. They have no responsibilities or obligations to children and their parents are probably youngish and healthy. GO!

2) The middle aged couple with children probably face the greatest challenge and assume the greatest financial risk. They need to interrupt a career in mid cycle that may not be easy to re-enter upon the completion of the cruise. Kids are expensive and college bills are astoundingly steep. The parents are now aged and may require care that requires supervision of that now middle aged couple. This is a tough sell and could severely impact future finances.

3) The retired have the resources to buy a well found boat, probably have sailed for many years and have developed skills. The children are probably gone and the parents may have died. The career has essentially ended hopefully they've planned well enough to provide in life's later years. Hopefully your healthy and do your best to keep in shape. REALLY TIME TO GO!

4) There is the lottery ticket option but that hasn't panned out for me yet, maybe I need to start buying them?

I would guess that most people here fall into the middle age group. We would all like to go sailing but realize the personal and financial obligations we provide to loved ones preclude this. 

We seriously considered leaving in our mid 30's but it would have destroyed our careers and finances. We would have to work to 65 or later to recover. I think we did the right thing. Who knows. Today we're a couple years away from getting to go (52 and 56). The kids are educated and employed, the parents while not young are still healthy and we have enough money to come back and provide care if needed. 

There is no right answer, everyone has to decide what is best for themselves.


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Don0190, Taking a year to cushion the kitty when you already have the boat bought, the certs you want, the route plotted, and the outfitting finished while you are still working is a different scenario than waiting five years until you retire before buying the boat and getting the certs, and...


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Don0190 said:


> There are lots of posts about going "early". Yet on a recent thread when I stated the effect on how much extra money the cruising kitty would have in it by waiting an extra year for the most part most said to wait the extra year to go.
> 
> Yes I believe you should "just go" early. But that doesn't mean be a fool.


I recommended that you go now IF you have _enough_ now. If you don't have enough now, then it's not even a question -- stay. But if you're staying just to get _more_, then you are on a never-ending path that few get off.

... but of course, you count me amongst the fools .


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Well, I arrived in Marathon, Florida a few days ago, but by car this time. I'll be sailing back with my boat next October if my health allows. 

Now, I absolutely love it down here, the cruisers and live aboards are some of the most fascinating individuals you will ever meet in your lifetime, and had I known this a decade ago, I would have been here a decade ago. 

I'm not retired, and probably will never retire - I'm having too much fun doing my job, which is a musician/singer/entertainer. I can work as much or as little as I want, which is something most folks cannot do.

During the past few days, I got to meet up with some old acquaintances, and this time introduce them to my loving wife of more than a half century. Among the first was 93 year old captain Jack, who has lived on his 27 foot boat for the better part 30 years. Jack loves to hit on the ladies and every day he brings them flowers that he picks at the nearby municipal park. 

I introduced her to captain Dan, an ex Navy Seal, who has been living in Boot Key Harbor for nearly a decade. Dan is a great guy and very resourceful. Every day at 12 noon Dan can be seen walking toward the Tiki Hut with a 16-ounce can of cheap beer in his hand. "It's five o'clock somewhere." Dan will say as he smiles.

Then there is the multimillionaire that owns a 127-foot motor yacht. He and his wife, Val, live aboard the boat year round, he conducts his business from the yacht, but when necessary, he rents a small plane to fly back to the Florida Panhandle where his offices are located. He plays a mean banjo, guitar and keyboard, and his wife sings beautifully. They often accompanied me at the Tiki Hut on Saturday nights.

This coming Saturday, weather permitting, I'll be performing at the Tiki Hut, and announced this on the Boot Key Cruiser's Net (VHF 68). A lot of folks cheered on the radio and one of them said "It's about damned time you can back." That really drew a lot of chuckles.

I guess the point I'm trying to make is, cruisers, especially live aboard cruisers, are a unique group of individuals. They tend to be very courteous, friendly, and to a greater degree, far more resourceful than the average person. When you're in need, they're always right there to help. They may drink a bit more than the average person, but who cares? They love to party, and for the most part, they are excellent sailors who really know their boats inside and out.

If you have the funds, and believe me, you will need them, go for it - don't wait. Life on this planet is very, very short. Make the best of it while you still can.

All the best,

Gary


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

It is really a money problem for most people and these are bad economic times. I think that is the 800 lb gorilla that wrecks most dreams of cruising. 

From the pictures on their blog Katie and Jess seem to have grown up fairly well off - compared to me at least. It is just reality that it takes money but most sailing blogs just try and gloss it over.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

bljones said:


> Don0190, Taking a year to cushion the kitty when you already have the boat bought, the certs you want, the route plotted, and the outfitting finished while you are still working is a different scenario than waiting five years until you retire before buying the boat and getting the certs, and...


Of course my scenario started almost 10 years ago. That is when I first got the idea to cruise, but had never sailed even once. Now I have 7 years experience and have owned a 39' and 43' boat and am 1 year away. The thing is that this is year I originally planned to leave and now am waiting 1 more year, partially because time in owning a boat changed my understanding of the costs involved.

But, had I not gotten my first boat 7 years ago and spent the money on the using and maintaining it I could be cruising this year with more money than I will have next year. Of course I could then have become a dreamer who finds they don't like boating


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Sal Paradise said:


> It is really a money problem for most people and these are bad economic times. I think that is the 800 lb gorilla that wrecks most dreams of cruising.
> 
> From the pictures on their blog Katie and Jess seem to have grown up fairly well off - compared to me at least. It is just reality that it takes money but most sailing blogs just try and gloss it over.


Well, you have to eat, and have a place to lay your head in the evening. So, there has to be money coming in to cruise. For us retired cruisers, we have that income. The younger, or even middle aged people, are still working. I guess that is the real challenge in the end.

For us, it is way cheaper living and cruising now than when we had our home and all the *stuff*. We own the boat, but pay for a slip when we are stopped for awhile, usually hurricane season. The food cost the same whether on a boat or a home/apartment. Electricity for heating and cooling is a very minor expense, especially if you have plenty of solar. There is insurance to consider, but you have that either way.

The deal is, if we had paid off our home, the property taxes alone was almost $5,000.00/year. Plus much higher utility costs, upkeep and repairs, lawnmower repairs, Auto insurance, service, tires, gas, inspection, registration. HOA fees. There is the phone bill if you have a land line, cable TV and internet. I'm sure there are many more things we spent our money on when we lived in San Antonio. We were still paying for the boat then too, along with the slip fee. We didn't go cruising until the boat was paid off. So, a much better financial situation for us, once we left.

Maybe some of those younger guys and girls can make money while they cruise? It's a tough thing to figure out. I know a couple of members (maybe another forum) that have lived and cruised their entire adult lives on modest budgets. Maybe I can get one to post here. Also, too bad Cruising Dad can't jump in, since he's been doing this a while with a family. I've met him twice in Boot Key. A great guy and super kids.

I guess one final comment would be that life gets much simpler when everything you own is on the boat. We don't have stuff. No TV or AC. We do have a huge library on our Kindles. Also just bought a cheap Sony am/fm radio to listen to some classic rock now and then. My Ipod has some great music on it as well, in it's Klipsch docking station. We go out to eat now and then, but honestly enjoy meals on the boat much better. Honestly, after 2 years+ on the boat, I really don't enjoy crowds even though I have always been a "people person". Sometimes, I even get a little freaked out in a crowd. Shouldn't be a problem on the Zombie Apocalypse happens, heh-heh.....a great read here (I've read it 3 times)- For Those In Peril On The Sea: Colin M. Drysdale: 9780956897473: Amazon.com: [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@41sFQX8oATL A good reason to Go Now!

Ralph


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Don't know about many here but I would be one that could not 'go early now' as some suggest because I as a parent had commitments not only to getting a roof over my spouse and children's heads, but the cost to feed, educate, clothe, medical, and other life's hurdles one must endure to keep everyone happy.

I have a business that cannot be done from a boat no matter how I think it could be done... had I been able I wouldn't be typing any replies on this forum.

Funny that the ones saying 'go now early' are the ones who didn't leave early and are now in their 50's, 60's telling everyone to do so... my question is _*WHY*_ didn't you go early?


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> Don't know about many here but I would be one that could not 'go early now' as some suggest because I as a parent had commitments not only to getting a roof over my spouse and children's heads, but the cost to feed, educate, clothe, medical, and other life's hurdles one must endure to keep everyone happy.
> 
> I have a business that cannot be done from a boat no matter how I think it could be done... had I been able I wouldn't be typing any replies on this forum.
> 
> Funny that the ones saying 'go now early' are the ones who didn't leave early and are now in their 50's, 60's telling everyone to do so... my question is _*WHY*_ didn't you go early?


I'll respond.

We didn't start sailing until a few years ago. We still had a lot of learning to do and didn't know for certain it's what we wanted.

We'd have been gone a year ago (January 29th, 2014 to be precise) but the love of my life was diagnosed with cancer on that day (it was also the day we were getting the offer on our house so we COULD go).

Didn't happen because, life does get in the way some times. A year later though and she goes in for her second three month check up on the 29th (since chemo was finished). We're still obviously waiting for that other shoe to drop, but at this point *I* will say don't waste your life while you're young.

If you have the strength and means to get out and see the world, then do it.

Sometimes you wait too long and it won't happen.

One other story.... the man from whom I purchased our boat waited too long as well. From what I am hearing he had major surgery and can no longer do it. Sold the boat. I bought it. Now I get to carry one.

To be fair, he tried. Life caught up to him as well. And to be FAIR to everyone, I've been to 50 countries and only one of them by boat. The rest I flew to. So, I've spent my time traveling and it's time for my wife to get her chance. She's been patient with me and my travels (for work) and it's my honor to take her places she wants to go.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

guitarguy56 said:


> Funny that the ones saying 'go now early' are the ones who didn't leave early and are now in their 50's, 60's telling everyone to do so... my question is _*WHY*_ didn't you go early?


Good point, but there wasn't an internet back when I was young....and didn't even know that I wanted to do this then. I thought sailing on a lake on my Laguna 22 was fun (and it was). I didn't even plan to do this when I bought this boat. Actually, our decision to sell off our home and all of our stuff, came once I started visiting sailing forums. Obviously, there are plenty of members here asking questions, and showing interest in living a different lifestyle. Honestly, I could probably have managed to do some cruising 30 years ago, if I knew then what I know now. I would have stayed in the military, and retired when I was 39 years old. Maybe would have joined the Coast Guard instead of the Air Force. Maybe would have got my Captain's License, and be running a big mega yacht for some rich guy.

Just trying to help others get off the treadmill and enjoy what cruising offers. Too bad life (in my eyes) has become what it is. Work till you drop to fill a big house with stuff, and have a new car every so many years. In the end, how much have you accomplished in your life? How successful were you? What is your net worth? Maybe that's all some people need. If that makes you happy, go ahead. If you feel the tug of the sea, love boats, and get tired of looking at the same back yard every day, then look for another way of life. It certainly isn't for everyone.

Ralph


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

RTB said:


> Good point, but there wasn't an internet back when I was young....and didn't even know that I wanted to do this then. I thought sailing on a lake on my Laguna 22 was fun (and it was). I didn't even plan to do this when I bought this boat. Actually, our decision to sell off our home and all of our stuff, came once I started visiting sailing forums. Obviously, there are plenty of members here asking questions, and showing interest in living a different lifestyle. Honestly, I could probably have managed to do some cruising 30 years ago, if I knew then what I know now. I would have stayed in the military, and retired when I was 39 years old. Maybe would have joined the Coast Guard instead of the Air Force. Maybe would have got my Captain's License, and be running a big mega yacht for some rich guy.
> 
> Just trying to help others get off the treadmill and enjoy what cruising offers. Too bad life (in my eyes) has become what it is. Work till you drop to fill a big house with stuff, and have a new car every so many years. In the end, how much have you accomplished in your life? How successful were you? What is your net worth? Maybe that's all some people need. If that makes you happy, go ahead. If you feel the tug of the sea, love boats, and get tired of looking at the same back yard every day, then look for another way of life. It certainly isn't for everyone.
> 
> Ralph


Agree... I grew up with sailboats, my dad had a sailboat in Long Island, I first learned to sail there then Florida... took me to Seattle, and now Savannah... none of those times have I ever said I'm giving everything up and going cruising to some far off lands and islands.... NEVER... the only thoughts was that of sailing and cruising locally.

Now I've never had anyone tell me sell it all off and _'Go Now' _as if life depended on this outcome or the world will whisk by you... so as I grew my business and save up some funds to go in a nice way I am going small now because it's what I need to do while I have commitments with my spouse, children, and now grandchildren are far far more important than claiming some prize of going out and leaving the solid rock behind.

I will go soon but it will be cruising with the spouse 6-9 months out of the year or less depending on her health but we will still have a house/furniture/cars and any other neccesities should I lock the keys to the boat at any time.

Point is I do want something to come back to and not feel I never have a home besides just a sailboat... tough to put a 6 foot Christmas tree on a boat each year...


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

guitarguy56 said:


> Point is I do want something to come back to and not feel I never have a home besides just a sailboat... tough to put a 6 foot Christmas tree on a boat each year...


Most just run Christmas lights in the rigging. We just fly our stockings, while at anchor in the Bahamas.










Yeah, I think a lot of people feel the way you do. Many of the cruisers we have met have homes, and just cruise once the hurricane season is over. Look at all the Canadians that make their way south in the winter! There is nothing wrong with that at all. Just takes a huge amount of money.

Ralph


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

RTB said:


> ..............................
> 
> .................Just trying to help others get off the treadmill and enjoy what cruising offers. Too bad life (in my eyes) has become what it is. Work till you drop to fill a big house with stuff, and have a new car every so many years. In the end, how much have you accomplished in your life? How successful were you? What is your net worth? Maybe that's all some people need. If that makes you happy, go ahead. If you feel the tug of the sea, love boats, and get tired of looking at the same back yard every day, then look for another way of life. It certainly isn't for everyone.
> 
> Ralph


Ralph inspires me to toss my hat in the ring and share my own experiences here, but I have no real advice. I love my cruising life aboard. I enjoyed my time as a younger working part time cruiser and liveaboard, enjoyed my time raising our children aboard, and enjoy my retired cruising life.

I didn't fall into this life. When I bought my first liveaboard boat at 24 I had already been planing the move for half my life. My wife and I moved into this 1969 30' sloop that I couldn't stand up straight inside. We were straight out of a college apartment and all we owned could fit in the back of a VW bug.

So, I don't have anything to offer about downsizing or making a move from another life. I can't even suggest much about what might be a wrong or right choice. Afterall, there's a wide range of people in houses with different goals, plans & successes. 'must be true for cruisers too!

I was lucky enough to talk a young lady into my dream and share it with me 45 years ago. I went early and I'm staying late. We're modest coastal cruisers, not trying to break any records, mostly latitude cruising with the seasons and commonly found in wilderness anchorages and inexpensive marinas.

Now, later, save, spend, far, near, young, old, large, small 
............... 'sounds like a plan!


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

RTB said:


> Most just run Christmas lights in the rigging. We just fly our stockings, while at anchor in the Bahamas.
> 
> Yeah, I think a lot of people feel the way you do. Many of the cruisers we have met have homes, and just cruise once the hurricane season is over. Look at all the Canadians that make their way south in the winter! There is nothing wrong with that at all. Just takes a huge amount of money.
> 
> Ralph


Yes... we do that on our boat... run the Christmas tree lights and run down the Savannah River on the Holiday Boat Parade...

I too will be one of those cruisers that will run down to the Keys, Bahamas, Caribbean Islands, etc... but when the salt of the sea runs its course and the wife is nagging it's good to come back to a cozy home and tend to the crops as it may be...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

RTB said:


> Most just run Christmas lights in the rigging. We just fly our stockings, while at anchor in the Bahamas.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Nice shot, Ralph... Good on 'ya for flying a nice-looking courtesy flag...

Really pisses me off, to see cruisers flying a faded, tattered flag of the country they're a guest in, I find it depressing how often one sees that, and the lack of respect it conveys...

Hopefully, Nike manages to scrounge up a new Panamanian flag for KARL, next season...


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

BubbleheadMd said:


> Jon,
> 
> I do worry about what the world will look like when I finally venture further from home. I hope there are good spots left.
> 
> I cruised on submarines, so I've seen the world but now I want to do it on my own terms, on my own boat. Next year's goal is Chesapeake to New England, and perhaps beyond.


Nah, don't worry, there will always be plenty of options, when poking around on a small boat...

New England is still for the most part wonderful, even with some of the crowds, and it's still possible to beat them... After Labor Day, for instance, it's amazing how quickly things can change... In Maine, for instance, relatively few people bother to venture east of Mt Desert/Schoodic Point... And once you make it out to Nova Scotia, it's almost like a different world, or a step back in time... And I don't see that changing too much, anytime soon...

Or, to your south, the North Carolina sounds and Outer Banks still afford another relatively unspoiled cruising ground. Not hard to find some solitude down there if you want, coupled with chance of some decent sailing, and some very attractive communities welcoming to boaters...


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> Agree... I grew up with sailboats, my dad had a sailboat in Long Island, I first learned to sail there then Florida... took me to Seattle, and now Savannah... none of those times have I ever said I'm giving everything up and going cruising to some far off lands and islands.... NEVER... the only thoughts was that of sailing and cruising locally.


My wife and I grew up in Michigan, her around power boats, me wishing I was on a sailboat. But unfortunately as a youngster I had people telling me "That's for rich people". A lot. I bought into that BS and never worried about it. (I'll get back to 'rich people' in a moment).



> Now I've never had anyone tell me sell it all off and _'Go Now' _as if life depended on this outcome or the world will whisk by you... so as I grew my business and save up some funds to go in a nice way I am going small now because it's what I need to do while I have commitments with my spouse, children, and now grandchildren are far far more important than claiming some prize of going out and leaving the solid rock behind.


I did just that. A different way. Military. Sold what I had, traveled the world, got married young. Didn't really "settle down" until I came to COlorado in 1989. I was still in the military, just no travel. Best of both worlds, I thought. I have children, a house, had to raise them, like you. Now I have grandchildren. The longer I stay here, the more that MOVE BACK IN. Living off parents is ok some times, but not for eternity or until they die "and leave it all" to the kids.



> I will go soon but it will be cruising with the spouse 6-9 months out of the year or less depending on her health but we will still have a house/furniture/cars and any other neccesities should I lock the keys to the boat at any time.


Therein lies the rub. You go when you're ready, we all do. Regardless of other requirements of life, NO ONE requires us to work our lives away. I'm also NOT saying people should veg out, or bum out the rest of their lives and live off others. Never. Be self sufficient. Be aware of what you can do, can't do, be aware of what you can afford and by all means save enough to do what you want. But do NOT expect retirement to come at 60 and you cruise until you're 100. Most people, indeed many of my friends are dropping dead recently. They didn't live their dreams. They died at work.

I wish that on no one.



> Point is I do want something to come back to and not feel I never have a home besides just a sailboat... tough to put a 6 foot Christmas tree on a boat each year...


And that's where you and I differ my friend. Once I sell this house I will be forced to continue forward. It's something we want, both the wife and I. Not to come back "home". Home is where we live, with one another (and has been for 37 years now). Whether it was in an apartment, military housing, a tent, camper trailer or on a hiking trail at 11,000 feet worried about a grizzly bear trying to eat us in our sleep, that was home.

"Stuff" is for "Rich People". The rich being those who work their asses off to get all the goodies that break 2-5 years later so they can replace their stuff.

Not saying that doesn't happen on a boat, cruising, but by golly you don't need as much stuff.

And truth be told... really, what is a "rich person" anyway? It is someone who is happy in what they do and how they got there. Be it setting up the Christmas tree at Christmas, or hanging a stocking on the mast sitting at an anchorage in the Caribbean.

Me... I'll take the masts and the pretty seashells my wife makes into things over ipods, ipads, iphones, cars, trucks and Tax Season any time.

Unfortunately, it's just taken me longer to realize it than it has for others.

So... my "just go" isn't an admonition for those who haven't. It's a warning to those who want to, but just can't quite bring themselves to believe in their own dreams.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Welcome back, Rick. You seem to have been AWOL for a few years.

Ralph


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

guitarguy56 said:


> Don't know about many here but I would be one that could not 'go early now' as some suggest because I as a parent had commitments not only to getting a roof over my spouse and children's heads, but the cost to feed, educate, clothe, medical, and other life's hurdles one must endure to keep everyone happy.
> 
> I have a business that cannot be done from a boat no matter how I think it could be done... had I been able I wouldn't be typing any replies on this forum.
> 
> Funny that the ones saying 'go now early' are the ones who didn't leave early and are now in their 50's, 60's telling everyone to do so... my question is _*WHY*_ didn't you go early?


Nope, I left at 37, shoulda gone earlier, smaller.:laugher


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

JonEisberg said:


> Hopefully, Nike manages to scrounge up a new Panamanian flag for KARL, next season...


Are you referring to the boat that went aground in San Blas?

Ralph


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Well, I arrived in Marathon, Florida a few days ago, but by car this time. I'll be sailing back with my boat next October if my health allows.
> 
> Now, I absolutely love it down here, the cruisers and live aboards are some of the most fascinating individuals you will ever meet in your lifetime, and had I known this a decade ago, I would have been here a decade ago.
> 
> ...


Hello Gary, good to hear that you are back in the Keys. We have finally moved aboard and are headed down to Marathon at this time. May not make it in time to meet you this year, as we are still on the northern Gulf Coast, but should be there when you return on your Morgan as we plan to stay a while and spend next winter in the warm.

We have worked for years planning to cut the cord and have finally jumped in with all feet. My wife, Myrna, is the driving force behind our effort now and before the transition. A willing and eager partner is without a doubt the most important item on the boat. Ours is a team effort in total.

We left home in mid December after renting our house, have no schedule or etched in stone destinations in mind, but will be spending some time in Marathon. We are on our 35' Atkin cutter "ROSA", which is a very traditional vessel with little room down below. We have enough for our needs and are trying to enjoy every day to the max. Our one negative is the fact that we probably waited way too long to go as we are now in our early 70's and could have departed earlier. We chose to help our parents and our children as best we could and go on what we had as soon as practical. We know the boat, our abilities, and our resources.

Go as soon, and as young, as you can make it happen. Alligning all of the ducks at the same time is like trying to herd cats. It will never happen.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

I think encouragement to follow one's dreams is good, but as pointed out many times in this thread, what you need to be ready is individual. 

Minimalists always encourage minimalism. Perhaps the opposite is true too. It's as individual as your fingerprints and persuading others of your preference is a waste of breath.

Unless you are 20 years old with an entire future ahead of you to change your mind, I'm going to say one should go as soon as they can go responsibly. What are your responsibilities? I've got two through college, so far, and one half way through an Ivy League school (read crazy tuition). It would be ridiculous for me to take off now, even though by many standards I could. I also don't want to go and not be able to fly home to see friends and family at will, or even send the kids, siblings, neices/nephews a couple of plane tickets to come visit us for a bit. That's my choice.

I also have a great suspicion that many cruisers take their chances on a serious health problem. While I think it is responsible for even a 20 year old to have insurance for major medical problems, they at least have little to no assets to lose and a lifetime to recover. Going bankrupt in your 50s is a whole lot more difficult. 

We should all get out there on our own schedule, having met our own responsibilities in our own way.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> Minimalists always encourage minimalism. Perhaps the opposite is true too. It's as individual as your fingerprints and persuading others of your preference is a waste of breath.


Let me try and convince you otherwise .

Actually, I agree with you. Everyone must make their own way, and choices have consequences. If you've chosen to have kids, then you have a very high level of duty -- the highest. Of course, we all have/had parents, which we also have responsibilities for, and other family & friends are vital. Professional/business/work responsibilities beacon loudly.

There are any number of other choices we make that tie us down. If we need a high level of affluence and comfort, those choices have consequences. If that's what brings you joy, then great. But for some (many? too many??) these choices are made on auto-pilot, and some get trapped by the consequences. I see this discussion as a way to suggest there might be other ways to live.

_Needs vs Wants._ This is the core of the "go small, go now" mantra. The message is not to be reckless or irresponsible, but to see that it is possible to make other choices. I see this discussion as a way to look at the dominant assumptions in new ways -- to see what really matters.

If what really matters is having the big boat, with all the comforts of a wealthy land life, that's great. There are consequences to that choice, but if that's what brings you joy, go for it! If what really matters to you is knowing you have a large pension/investment income, or a secure health insurance plan, then great! Pursue that with happiness in your heart.

But there are other ways; other choices/consequences that can be made. As KS wrote to kick off this discussion:



> Get a boat that you can afford, make sure you have some money to do upgrades after purchase and after you start cruising and just go.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Everyone pick their spot. I'm going to stick with the input that one should be responsible when doing so. That varies by individual too.

In the end, however, no one needs a boat at all. It's all a matter of how much pleasure one wants.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> I think encouragement to follow one's dreams is good, but as pointed out many times in this thread, what you need to be ready is individual.
> 
> Minimalists always encourage minimalism. Perhaps the opposite is true too. It's as individual as your fingerprints and persuading others of your preference is a waste of breath.
> 
> ...


Minnewaska... you hit the nail on the head! Responsibility is what I was talking about in my other post... maybe some got it and others didn't.

I too have a son in medical school and anxious to see him graduate, my grandson just turned three... I know many here are grandparents and who would give up those years to frolic around the world while the most precious of time is lost? There is plenty of time for some of us to let go and cruise... maybe for others the importance of letting go of all stakes in homes, cars, etc. is worthy for them... for now I decide not to.

I just finished watching 'All is Lost' and got me to thinking of all the cruisers who sold everything, gave up all attachments to land and the home is the s/v... now if that is what Robert Redford had in his s/v then he sort of lost it all... what does he go back to&#8230; family, hotels, nothing? Many cruisers I bet out there (probably 75 % or more) do not carry the proper insurance as Minnewaska mentions so if and when such a tragedy did happen and the boat is scuttled... then there goes your home... I'm not ready to lose it all so simply... perfect example is the couple sailing with children who lost the boat 500 miles off the California coast... now they are trying to sue the satellite company to buy a new boat? So what I understand is they too did not carry the proper boat insurance?

I own several homes, business, and many antique cars... these will go to my children when I'm gone... if I still own the boat and haven't sunk it... then that too will be theirs.... simple... I have my priorities and others have theirs... nothing wrong with that... if you left it all behind at 25, 35, 40, etc... great for you... you have many stories and wonderful times you've had... I hope you have the funds and necessary finances to come back to land and live the lifestyle you consider is best for you...

In the end we all have different priorities in life. 
....


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Leo, until 9 years ago, I owned powerboats, which limited my cruising range. The cost of owning a powerboat is 10 times that of a sailboat. When I purchased my first sailboat, I never looked back. 

I made several voyages the length of Chesapeake Bay, but my first major trip was down the ICW to Marathon, a trip during which I celebrated my 72nd birthday. When I haul down in October, I'll, hopefully, be celebrating my 75th birthday. I, like many, should have done this decades earlier. And, the reasons behind not doing this earlier were the same as yours - family. Fortunately, my son will be making part of the trip with me this time, at least as far as Paris Island, SC, then I'm on my own to Marathon and beyond.

Good luck,

Gary


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

guitarguy56 said:


> Minnewaska... you hit the nail on the head! Responsibility is what I was talking about in my other post... maybe some got it and others didn't.
> 
> I too have a son in medical school and anxious to see him graduate, my grandson just turned three... I know many here are grandparents and who would give up those years to frolic around the world while the most precious of time is lost? There is plenty of time for some of us to let go and cruise... maybe for others the importance of letting go of all stakes in homes, cars, etc. is worthy for them... for now I decide not to.
> 
> ...


I think there is a problem using a word like 'responsibility' since the opposite is 'irresponsibility' which is generally taken as being a not-very-good thing. i did not start this thread to suggest that everyone head off cruising. Obviously many people have different priorities in life and different risk tolerance. For some people extended cruising is a non-starter for a variety of reasons. No problem with that, but just because one person is concerned about insurance, being away from family, possibly killing themselves, does not mean that everyone should have that approach.

The thread was aimed to people who have expressed the desire to go cruising but spend enormous amounts of time focused on the minutiae of preparation - which boat, what anchor, how much money, etc., etc.


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

RTB said:


> Welcome back, Rick. You seem to have been AWOL for a few years.
> 
> Ralph


Yup. Been very busy


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

killarney_sailor said:


> The thread was aimed to people who have expressed the desire to go cruising but spend enormous amounts of time focused on the minutiae of preparation - which boat, what anchor, how much money, etc., etc.


I think most of us are saying this.

There are those (some I know) who make it to a boat, and sit in the dock for years "getting it ready to go" spending a vast amount of money. I won't name names, but some of them have been doing it a long, long time and will never go out much further than a 2 or 3 day trip away from port.

Others, like me plan for our retirement aboard the boat. We have hit several snags along the way. But in getting to the point of purchasing the boat (in CASH I might add) we got rid of our bills, mortgage, "stuff" (LOTS OF STUFF, good grief it's amazing how much STUFF people collect and then let it collect dust).

MY point is and will remain that IF you want to go cruising, do it. Don't sit there waiting for lady luck to bless you in the lotto, or your long lost rich uncle Ralph to leave you the "Wanderer" (Captain Ron reference).

As to insurance, sailing abilities, seamanship, kids in college - those are choices in life.

If you made them, you've got them to deal with first. And no where has anyone suggested you shirk your duties - whether you chose them or they were laid at your feet (sick, elderly, aging in-need parents for example).

My wife and I have spent the past six years getting RID of those responsibilities. (I won't tell where the bodies are buried either ) like debt, like making sure the kids are in a place in life to care for themselves. Our parents are gone and we're NOT going to hang around to become burdens on our kids.

As to that "Stuff" folks collect, like houses, businesses, etc. I'm not leaving jack to the kids. I brought them up, raised them right, educated them and they are adults. Like my wife and I who got "nothing" from anyone to help us through life - they get their education and good looks (from their mother of course) to help them the rest of the way.

Children should NOT depend on parents their entire lives. My opinion. They should get off their rumps, get a job, get a life and go live it.

Now it's time for the wife and I to live ours. Yeah we waited until our 50s, but like others we had "responsibilities". I can walk out of my job tomorrow
without worrying about it. (But, I do want to sell the house to build that cruising kitty and I do want to wait until it's a tad bit warmer because I couldn't get the marina to splash the boat any sooner, lol).


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

N0NJY said:


> I think most of us are saying this.
> 
> There are those (some I know) who make it to a boat, and sit in the dock for years "getting it ready to go" spending a vast amount of money. I won't name names, but some of them have been doing it a long, long time and will never go out much further than a 2 or 3 day trip away from port.
> 
> ...


That is your choice... not mine and I bet your parents left you something in their wills! 



> Now it's time for the wife and I to live ours. Yeah we waited until our 50s, but like others we had "responsibilities". I can walk out of my job tomorrow
> without worrying about it. (But, I do want to sell the house to build that cruising kitty and I do want to wait until it's a tad bit warmer because I couldn't get the marina to splash the boat any sooner, lol).


So you're one of those that waited till you're 50s to leave everything behind because you had 'responsibilities'... which is what I'm talking about? You resonate exactly my point... no sense in denying you had to _*wait*_ your time before getting ready.... my point! Your _*choice *_ to sell your house, cars, etc.... my choice and others is to have both the house and cars, and the cruising as I mention 6-9 months out of the year... and who knows it may turn into 1-2 or 3 years of cruising... we'll never know because as I mentioned that depends on my spouse's health.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Well I'm getting convinced! I'm almost 55 and figure I can cruise high on the hog at $1000/mo because I've done my research. That gives me 400 months before I have to blow my brains out at 87 instead of starving to death. OTOH in 7 years I can start collecting my $1300/mo in Social Security and really start living.

If some don't get the sarcasm, mellow out!


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

Someone needs to post the 'just go' saying in the currents in the ditch thread. Why in the world would anyone troll up/down the intracoastal when they could sail the ocean?


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

ianjoub said:


> Someone needs to post the 'just go' saying in the currents in the ditch thread. Why in the world would anyone troll up/down the intracoastal when they could sail the ocean?


Well, for one thing, there's this natural phenomenon known as _"WEATHER"..._



Weather conditions will often force a choice between waiting to go outside, or continuing to make tracks south on the Ditch... Particularly in the late fall, as the days grow shorter and people are anxious to get to warmer climes, most will opt to keep on rolling down the highway...

I try to run outside as much as possible, but most of the trips I make result in running at least some portion on the Ditch... Last trip I made was over Christmas, and after making it to Morehead City, I had a fast sail across to Wrightsville the next day... But that violent weather system that spawned those deadly tornadoes in Mississippi a few days before Christmas was headed my way, and I was very lucky to do the short jump out of Cape Fear across to Little River the next day, sneaking back inside the night before the weather arrived... Christmas Eve, the weather was pretty wild even running down the Ditch to Georgetown, no way would anyone have deliberately been offshore at that time... Ran down to Charleston on Christmas, then from there the rest of the trip was back outside... So in the end, I gained the better part of 2 days by continuing inside from Little River, than if I had parked it in Southport, and waited for the weather to pass...

However, your question is not without some merit, it often is a bit perplexing how relatively rare it is for most Snowbirds to avail themselves of good sailing conditions outside. While many people simply enjoy running the Ditch and stopping at their favorite spots, buddy boating or whatever, I think it does speak to how low a priority _Sailing_ actually is for many East coast cruisers, with the option of the ICW so close at hand...


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

JonEisberg said:


> And for the younger set out there who might have the opportunity to take a sabbatical or break from a career path or whatever in the Real World, I'd say the Pardey's mantra has it about right...


...but then again that is what Rebel Heart tried to do isn't it? And then were criticised in some circles for going too soon and too small?

How about go as small as you can, go as soon as is realistic and Killarney has it right, a step at a time, choosing a cruising 'plan' that has you pushing yourselves, your cruising kitty and your boat that little bit further everytime.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

chall03 said:


> ...but then again that is what Rebel Heart tried to do isn't it? And then were criticised in some circles for going too soon and too small?


Perhaps that was some people's take on it, but not mine... In a nutshell, I believe they simply embarked on that passage with a boat, and a crew, that was unprepared for the challenges they wound up facing, primarily as a result of their lack of experience sailing offshore... It wasn't that they took off _Cruising_ "too soon", but rather that they wound up making such an ambitious passage their first ever, as a family/crew...



chall03 said:


> How about go as small as you can, go as soon as is realistic and Killarney has it right, a step at a time, choosing a cruising 'plan' that has you pushing yourselves, your cruising kitty and your boat that little bit further everytime.


That sounds more like it, to me...


----------



## N0NJY (Oct 19, 2008)

guitarguy56 said:


> That is your choice... not mine and I bet your parents left you something in their wills!


Roll your eyes all you like. My parents left me nothing. In fact, when I left home in 1976 to join the military (and you didn't read my previous remarks apparently) they SOLD anything I had left. Mom died from cancer in 1978. Dad was a short haul trucker.

He got remarried a few years later, and that wife died. He got married again at 68. He died two years ago from congestive heart failure. There was no will, he basically died with nothing. His wife upon his death got an insurance policy which I think paid off the house she was living in, which she promptly sold.

Wife's parents were pretty much the same way.



> So you're one of those that waited till you're 50s to leave everything behind because you had 'responsibilities'... which is what I'm talking about? You resonate exactly my point... no sense in denying you had to _*wait*_ your time before getting ready.... my point! Your _*choice *_ to sell your house, cars, etc.... my choice and others is to have both the house and cars, and the cruising as I mention 6-9 months out of the year... and who knows it may turn into 1-2 or 3 years of cruising... we'll never know because as I mentioned that depends on my spouse's health.


1) I didn't "wait". I went in 1976 into the military. It was a different form of "seeing the world".

2) I got married, but I still traveled and my kids traveled as much as we could arrange.

3) We talked about going sailing when we were first married but blew it off (as I said you didnt READ what I said before) because we'd been taught it was "for rich people".

4) We FORGOT about going sailing. Completely. Until six years ago.

5) We were trying to decide what to do with retirement. Six years ago we sat down and said "We're going sailing" and we wrote a plan to do it. A five year plan.

6) In January of 2014 we had an offer for our home (After getting rid of bills, saving money, learning to sail, buying and selling several boats and traveling around the world) and were about to make it permanent.

7) On 29 Jan 2014 she was diagnosed with ovarian cancer. We put it all on hold to make sure she was healed.

The house goes back on the market in Feb, right after her one-year anniversary of being diagnosed with cancer, and six months after her last chemo session and being told she has no visible sign of cancer left.

So...MY choices and YOUR choices are different. And honestly, I don't care what you decide to do for yourself. Nor for your opinion.

Have a nice day.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

JonEisberg said:


> ... It wasn't that they took off _Cruising_ "too soon", but rather that they wound up making such an ambitious passage their first ever, as a family/crew...


I prefaced my opening to this thread by talking about the East Coast since it is a good place to work your way up to harder and harder things. I guess on the West Coast you can go from LA to Mexico, but it is tricky if you are in Washington or BC since coastal travel is hard.


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

N0NJY said:


> Roll your eyes all you like. My parents left me nothing. In fact, when I left home in 1976 to join the military (and you didn't read my previous remarks apparently) they SOLD anything I had left. Mom died from cancer in 1978. Dad was a short haul trucker.
> 
> He got remarried a few years later, and that wife died. He got married again at 68. He died two years ago from congestive heart failure. There was no will, he basically died with nothing. His wife upon his death got an insurance policy which I think paid off the house she was living in, which she promptly sold.
> 
> ...


This is a sailing forum to talk sailing talk... if you want pity talk you go to this forum:

Dear Abby | uexpress

1) You picked apart my post and only my post... WHY... you thought it was easy pickings?

2)


> As to that "Stuff" folks collect, like houses, businesses, etc. I'm not leaving jack to the kids. I brought them up, raised them right, educated them and they are adults. Like my wife and I who got "nothing" from anyone to help us through life - they get their education and good looks (from their mother of course) to help them the rest of the way.


I understand your bitterness here... no one left anything behind for you and you feel rotten apples that others will leave their children something when they're gone?

3)


> Children should NOT depend on parents their entire lives. My opinion. They should get off their rumps, get a job, get a life and go live it.


Who mentioned this? I said I wanted to see my son graduate medical school... in fact even to help him open a medical office if it helps him out... I also helped my daughter on a down payment for a home... go ahead chastise me for that too!

4) You're not the only one who served in our military... why always people need to repeat this?. THANK YOU FOR YOUR SERVICE!

5) My opinion means nothing... do what you want in life... make the choices in life you want... doesn't mean anything for me at all... I don't owe anyone here anything and they don't owe me anything! I make what I want and do what I want for I have WORKED very hard for what I have and will strive for... I don't need YOUR opinion at all!

You have a GREAT SAILING day mate!


----------



## Minnesail (Feb 19, 2013)

Now now. 

guitarguy56, N0NJY, are we going to have to put you in separate rooms?


----------



## guitarguy56 (Oct 10, 2012)

Minnesail said:


> Now now.
> 
> guitarguy56, N0NJY, are we going to have to put you in separate rooms?


It is rather silly because we both have the same situation... rather when is the proper time to go cruising... just differ on how we get there and why! :laugher


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Even though we'll never reconcile personal values, I think this thread has been excellent in pointing out that "just go" can and should have many different contexts. Not everyone would be wise to shut their life off and leave. Not that it was suggested by the OP either. 

What I would say is, if you're planning to go, have your responsibilities met and are reasonably prepared, then get off your keister and go!


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

Minnesail said:


> Now now.
> 
> guitarguy56, N0NJY, are we going to have to put you in separate rooms?


No I think putting them in the same room would be more interesting :laugher


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

stagman said:


> Its very different for a young guy on a starting salary with a negative net worth and no substantial assets to liquidate. So Go small go now just cannot be done. Hence, the need for a solid plan.


I guess this thread was geared toward people with boats already, but waiting until they think they have the perfect boat. I've said it before, but all you really need is a safe boat, below the waterline, and rigging that isn't going to give up. A decent running engine doesn't hurt either, and don't forget your favorite ground tackle. In reality, a stock Catalina 27 will get you down the east coast and across to the Bahamas. Our old Hunter has a chartplotter and solar panels. That's about it.

I'd really like to help the younger guys, like in the post above. Sure, you need to make money, and getting your degree is a must these days, I guess. What I want to address is the point about having no substantial assets to liquidate. You know that you must spend money to acquire those assets? Do you think a car is an asset? Do you think a home is an asset? Do you think furniture, TV's, stereo equipment, and gaming systems are assets?

Do they have value, and can they be sold? Yes. But what did you pay for them to begin with? Likely, you purchased with credit.

Unless you qualify for 0% interest, you will pay thousands more in interest, than the selling price of an automobile. Only getting back 25% after you drive it for 5 years, if you sell or trade it in. How is that an asset? Save your money, and pay cash for something cheap.

A home - THE AMERICAN DREAM - 360 payments will probably more than double the selling price. Plus property taxes added each month. My last home was custom built, and meant to be our retirement home. We decided to sell after 12 years. What we cleared was less than we paid in for property taxes. We bought for about $120K, and sold for about $150K. Taxes were $400.00/mo. which equals $57,600.00 over the 12 years. So, is a home an asset? Save your money, and live in a cheap apartment. Or better yet, buy a boat and work while living aboard.

I guess that some of us that finally moved aboard our boats have figured out how we are being screwed in todays world. It's our own fault for not realizing sooner, I guess. So long for now. Life aboard is good (and simple)!

Ralph


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

RTB said:


> I guess that some of us that finally moved aboard our boats have figured out how we are being screwed in todays world. It's our own fault for not realizing sooner, I guess. So long for now. Life aboard is good (and simple)!


Nicely said Ralph.

We have one foot in and one foot out right now (due to this thing called Canadian winters). I can hardly wait for the water to turn soft again so we can get back to the real life.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Ironically, it was someone fully engaged in today's world who worked hard, designed, made a huge investment and took a huge capitalistic risk to make the boats we expect to escape today's world on.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

Minnewaska said:


> Ironically, it was someone fully engaged in today's world who worked hard, designed, made a huge investment and took a huge capitalistic risk to make the boats we expect to escape today's world on.


Most of those guys went broke in the process.:laugher

For a more recent view on the perils of boat building read here:

http://www.ft.com/intl/cms/s/0/115e0d96-c483-11df-bc11-00144feab49a.html#axzz3PbosBBgZ

Notice Bain in the story. Never new Romney was a boater....


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

Minnewaska said:


> Ironically, it was someone fully engaged in today's world who worked hard, designed, made a huge investment and took a huge capitalistic risk to make the boats we expect to escape today's world on.


....and my favorite sail loft in the area just closed it's doors. A great guy. Did excellent work. Reliable. He worked hard for many years building his business, only to lose his lease, and owing THE TAX MAN back taxes. So, after all that work, now he's unemployed and in debt.

Maybe another thread. I don't see the young guys posting anyway. The rest of us have made our beds.

Ralph


----------



## bljones (Oct 13, 2008)

Minnewaska said:


> Ironically, it was someone fully engaged in today's world who worked hard, designed, made a huge investment and took a huge capitalistic risk to make the boats we expect to escape today's world on.


...40 years ago.

Anyone "fully engaged in today's world" would not design or manufacture sailboats. As the past decade's flurry of sales, acquistions, and bankruptcies of boat manufacturers and dealers has shown, the sailboat industry is hardly in tune with today's world.


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Minnewaska said:


> Ironically, it was someone fully engaged in today's world who worked hard, designed, made a huge investment and took a huge capitalistic risk to make the boats we expect to escape today's world on.


Yep. We get the leftovers. For the price of a cheap car you can have a yacht that is sound and serviceable. Our grandfathers didn't have huge numbers of dirt cheap 40 foot fiberglass sailboats available. They didn't have electronic miracles like Ipads which lowered the cost of communications and GPS navigation and weather forecasting by 95%. Or easy access to information sharing like we do. You can fix almost anything your self. We have a lot of real problems , but it is also miraculous time to be alive. For some people.

If only dockage were cheap. I'd support some type of tax subsidies for marinas and moorings because that seems to be the problem.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Some businesses failing has always been part of the real world. By comparison, the sail loft we use was just sold to a younger entrepreneur and I'm betting the Beneteau Group is doing just fine. The industry is just scaling to demand and only the strong survive. 

A better way to make my point would be to imagine everyone "just going". It's such a great idea to check out of today's world that everyone moves on with only what they need. 

Suddenly, there is no one left to make spare parts and we all have to return home.

If you think about it, even having the choice to "just go" is an incredible luxury, no matter what standard of living you choose to wait for. For that matter, society can't afford for everyone to just go. 

Work hard, save up for the privilege. Then, just go.


----------



## ravinracin (Apr 21, 2010)

Minnewaska, and the rest of you "just go" advocates should not be so positive about going. An earlier post mentioned being in Grenada, surrounded by many boats. Seems to me that the more boats that are out there, the fewer slips, moorings, quiet anchorages are available. More demand on a resource, higher price, more crowding, and we start losing what we, or at least a lot of us are looking for, ie, getting away from it all. Maybe the thread should be "stay home unless you actually have to go". Another way to look at it is that I really, really need a bigger boat, a lot of you have them and if you decide not to go, it could mean a great deal for me! Don't GO! Don't Go!


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Ahh I once thought I had such significance.... that affected the world. LOL.. No, the truth is if everyone who ever viewed this thread immediately set off on a lifetime cruise, the great seething mass of humanity would be completely and utterly unaffected.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> A better way to make my point would be to imagine everyone "just going". It's such a great idea to check out of today's world that everyone moves on with only what they need.
> 
> Suddenly, there is no one left to make spare parts and we all have to return home.


So you don't believe in market economics Minn? Interesting... I would have thought otherwise. A closet socialist perhaps?



Minnewaska said:


> If you think about it, even having the choice to "just go" is an incredible luxury, no matter what standard of living you choose to wait for. For that matter, society can't afford for everyone to just go.


Agreed. The ability to "go" is mostly in the domain of us rich and wealthy people. You won't see many poor people cruising the oceans blue, and if they dare to try and live inexpensively by anchoring in nearby harbours, they are hounded and driven out. Not many cruisers from the poor countries of the world (i.e. most countries). It's a rich person's game.



Minnewaska said:


> Work hard, save up for the privilege. Then, just go.


 Yup ... you do that. More space for the rest of us .


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

MikeOReilly said:


> So you don't believe in market economics Minn? Interesting... I would have thought otherwise. A closet socialist perhaps?


No idea how you drew that conclusion from my point. I must not have been clear, but I'm not going to repeat myself.



> Yup ... you do that. More space for the rest of us .


Which means you already have, or you wouldn't own a boat at all.


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

Personally, I would love to "just go".

I have a few years until I retire from the military. I would love to fix up my boat in the meantime and go sailing as soon as I'm able to do so. I love my little boat and would have no problem just living on it as I go out to travel and explore with the wind in the sails and dolphin's playing off the bow. To me, it's the best feeling there is to go with the wind and waves.

Now, just have to convince my wife.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

Minnewaska said:


> No idea how you drew that conclusion from my point. I must not have been clear, but I'm not going to repeat myself.


Ah well, let me explain market forces. You posited a demand for spare parts. I understand from capitalist economics, if the demand is sufficient there will emerge a supply. Did I get this wrong?



Minnewaska said:


> Which means you already have, or you wouldn't own a boat at all.


"Have" ... have what? A boat? A way to sustain a life? Yes, I guess so. I'll let you know in a decade. As you know, we are going with a modest old boat, simple systems, and a pretty clear understanding that our financial means will preclude us visiting many areas. We have enough, and understand the consequences of our choices.

Your "enough" is far more than mine will ever be. That's fine. I got no problem with that. The point of this discussion is to show that if the goal is to "just go," then there are choices that one can make that allows one to go sooner rather than later.


----------



## LaVarlope (Dec 6, 2013)

Well I'm going for it. I bought the boat and getting ready to cast off. Come begining of July we will be without permenant adresse and slowly making our way south. I realize that I wont have the money to substain this lifestyle for ever, I have enough for a whealthy year or if we can squeeze the budget maybe 2 before I have to rejoin the work force. 

We're both in our mid 30 and without kids, I have been working the same job for the last 10 years. Good job with even better promotion still ahead. I still chooose to put a dent in my carreer to go for it. It's a personnal choice and Im confident it will still benefit me. You could call it midlife crisis or whatever, I just what to experience the cruising life style now with a open mind and open to opportunity, I dunno it could change my whole life or just be a good story. 

I just wished the canadian dollar would go up a little more cause now im loosing money and have'nt lefted yet


----------



## LaVarlope (Dec 6, 2013)

JonEisberg said:


> Excellent advice... Can't help thinking of a certain former poster here who now frequents CF who could benefit from heeding your wisdom... )
> 
> Last time I was in Georgetown, LE GENTLEMAN was probably the smallest boat anchored in Elizabeth Harbor, even smaller than mine
> 
> Appeared to me, they were enjoying themselves as much as anyone else...


Wow, this boat is for sale at my Marina in Lévis. Spoke to the owner for hours and he showed me all the upgrade he did on his Tanzer 7.5. I think he even got dismasted somewhere along the way. Great guy.

Small world!


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

LaVarlope said:


> Well I'm going for it. I bought the boat and getting ready to cast off. Come begining of July we will be without permenant adresse and slowly making our way south. I realize that I wont have the money to substain this lifestyle for ever, I have enough for a whealthy year or if we can squeeze the budget maybe 2 before I have to rejoin the work force.
> 
> We're both in our mid 30 and without kids, I have been working the same job for the last 10 years. Good job with even better promotion still ahead. I still chooose to put a dent in my carreer to go for it. It's a personnal choice and Im confident it will still benefit me. You could call it midlife crisis or whatever, I just what to experience the cruising life style now with a open mind and open to opportunity, I dunno it could change my whole life or just be a good story.
> 
> I just wished the canadian dollar would go up a little more cause now im loosing money and have'nt lefted yet


You go! don't look back. All will be fine.


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

ravinracin said:


> Minnewaska, and the rest of you "just go" advocates should not be so positive about going. An earlier post mentioned being in Grenada, surrounded by many boats. Seems to me that the more boats that are out there, the fewer slips, moorings, quiet anchorages are available. More demand on a resource, higher price, more crowding, and we start losing what we, or at least a lot of us are looking for, ie, getting away from it all. Maybe the thread should be "stay home unless you actually have to go". Another way to look at it is that I really, really need a bigger boat, a lot of you have them and if you decide not to go, it could mean a great deal for me! Don't GO! Don't Go!


Yes, but your looking at a very caribbe centric set of posters...a lot more out here,..Geez I really shrugged at the 100 boats in the anchorage bit, getting away? hardly...


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

RTB said:


> I guess this thread was geared toward people with boats already, but waiting until they think they have the perfect boat. I've said it before, but all you really need is a safe boat, below the waterline, and rigging that isn't going to give up. A decent running engine doesn't hurt either, and don't forget your favorite ground tackle. In reality, a stock Catalina 27 will get you down the east coast and across to the Bahamas. Our old Hunter has a chartplotter and solar panels. That's about it.
> 
> I'd really like to help the younger guys, like in the post above. Sure, you need to make money, and getting your degree is a must these days, I guess. What I want to address is the point about having no substantial assets to liquidate. You know that you must spend money to acquire those assets? Do you think a car is an asset? Do you think a home is an asset? Do you think furniture, TV's, stereo equipment, and gaming systems are assets?


That's a kind of the telling point: "Go now!" is great advice for someone that's got a boat and $20,000 handy. Or $40,000 and no boat, even. But the people that fit that criteria are very few until the point where they're ALREADY downscaling their lives, typically around retirement.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Leisure time businesses fail all the time. They are based upon a thriving economy, which we no longer enjoy. The highest failure rate of all businesses is restaurants, quickly followed by outdoor sports orientated enterprises. When Joe Sixpack is doing his best and working two jobs just to feed and house his family, and keep his rusty pickup truck on the road, he's not likely to spend money on boating, fishing, hunting, golf, tennis, or any other leisure time activity.

Most of the worlds long-term, successful businesses are those that deal in necessities. Food, rent, clothing, health care, housing, automotive, utilities, etc... Whoops, almost forgot sex. You can bet your arse that the folks the make Viagra and Cialas are laughing all the way to the bank.

Someone above said a college degree is an absolute must - I disagree. The folks that need that college degree are those that work in an industrial situation that requires a degree. I perform for many, many millionaires and billionaires ever year. None of them have college degrees, and all own very profitable businesses.

Of course, you can always become an instant millionaire by just going into politics. I never understood how this happens, but it always amazes me how quickly congressmen and senators in the US become instant millionaires on a job that pays just over $100,000 a year. Same holds true on the state level.

Most of the trades that can be practiced on a sailboat do not require a college degree. They do, however, require expertise in certain fields of endeavor. I saw a lady yesterday at Marathon City Marina working in one of the shops with a big sewing machine, making a full enclosure for one for one of the boats in the harbor. She was sewing in the zipper when I saw her. Another cruiser, Bill, was restoring an old fiberglass dinghy. He had been working on it for about three days and it looked brand new. Bill's wife was sewing a sail together for the dinghy right next to him.

Two years ago, there was a guy in the marina that specialized in refinishing teak. Both he and his daughter worked every day of the week and they did incredible work. Another couple made sails of all sizes in the marina shop, and Bernie, another cruiser that was tied to the dock made a hard-top bimini of fiberglass that looked and operated better than anything I've seen on a factory boat. Bernie was a retired structural engineer and occasionally worked as a consultant for the company he retired from. He was the only cruiser I met that had a degree.

There were a few writers in the harbor, most of which felt good if they sold one magazine article a month. I can tell anyone, from personal experience, you cannot survive on one article a month - it just provides pocket change. When I was writing full time for a living, I sold three articles a week, and the paychecks took months to arrive.

Another lady at the marina is a fantastic artist. She mostly paints pictures of sailing, nature, lots of fauna and flora, and some wildlife. She is very, very good, but on a good week she may sell two paintings. She paints every day of the week, and her storage locker is currently filled to capacity with unsold paintings.

Then there's Jay. Jay has been living in Boot Key Harbor for nearly a decade, he just turned 66 and every morning at 4 a.m. Jay dinghies to the dinghy dock, walks a few blocks to the city building and fires up one of the trash trucks to run his route. Usually, by noon, Jay can be found at the Marina tiki hut sipping a rum punch concoction that he made up from a can of pineapple juice and strong rum.

There are lots of retired military folks in the harbor, all live aboards for many years, some permanent Florida residents. Lots of folks over the age of 65, too, retired to become live aboards, or just cruise down to the Keys and Bahamas to escape Canadian and northern US winters. Sometime in early April, they'll head back north again in one huge caravan. Most will traverse the ICW, but a small segment will head straight up the coast if the weather permits, riding the gulf stream currents until they reach the mouth of Chesapeake Bay.

In my case, I make my living playing music and singing. I'm a one-man-orchestra entertainer/singer. I can carry all my gear in the boat's quarter berth, but I do not transport it aboard a dinghy - just to risky. I can find work everyplace I go, and I enjoy every minute of it.










Now, my loving wife of 52 years has never spent more than 4 days at a time on my Morgan 33 Out Island. The boat is spacious, has all the amenities, but she would rather be on land. Therefore, this year, I opted to piss away some of the children's inheritance, rented a home in Key Colony Beach, and drove down. Yes, I brought my music gear with me, and I will be performing every Saturday night at the City Marina Tiki Hut, weather permitting. One of the main reasons I did this trip, though, was to introduce my wife to all those wonderful cruisers I've met over the years. To me, it's the people that make this trip worthwhile, whether by boat or car. And, I can tell you, with just a few exceptions, every person I've met along the way has been awesome.

Good Luck,

Gary


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

LaVarlope said:


> Well I'm going for it. I bought the boat and getting ready to cast off. Come begining of July we will be without permenant adresse and slowly making our way south. I realize that I wont have the money to substain this lifestyle for ever, I have enough for a whealthy year or if we can squeeze the budget maybe 2 before I have to rejoin the work force.
> 
> We're both in our mid 30 and without kids, I have been working the same job for the last 10 years. Good job with even better promotion still ahead. I still chooose to put a dent in my carreer to go for it. It's a personnal choice and Im confident it will still benefit me. You could call it midlife crisis or whatever, I just what to experience the cruising life style now with a open mind and open to opportunity, I dunno it could change my whole life or just be a good story.
> 
> I just wished the canadian dollar would go up a little more cause now im loosing money and have'nt lefted yet


Good for you LaVarlope. I wish I'd had your foresight and wisdom when I was your age. But then, I hadn't even heard of the idea of living on a small sailboat until a little over a decade ago. We're on our way now; no longer young, but not yet old (47 & 52). No kids (by choice), a small nest egg that will see us through a few years at least, and some portable skills that will hopefully bring in some needed cash. We're going to see...

If you're based in Montreal or Quebec City we might cruise past you this summer. If you're headed out the St. Lawrence we might even share an anchorage. Beers on me!


----------



## hellsop (Jun 3, 2014)

travlineasy said:


> Of course, you can always become an instant millionaire by just going into politics. I never understood how this happens, but it always amazes me how quickly congressmen and senators in the US become instant millionaires on a job that pays just over $100,000 a year. Same holds true on the state level.


Most got that way by being attorneys first. One Senator from here claims he's a small businessman; CEO of a $50million a year plastics firm counts as small these days, I guess...



> Most of the trades that can be practiced on a sailboat do not require a college degree. They do, however, require expertise in certain fields of endeavor. I saw a lady yesterday at Marathon City Marina working in one of the shops with a big sewing machine, making a full enclosure for one for one of the boats in the harbor. She was sewing in the zipper when I saw her.


That one's a possibility for me. And it's something that can move. The sewing machine probably cost $1500 at low end, though, and might have cost $3000. And main supplies for every project have to be fronted wherever you are -- the sailboat's probably not going to be carrying 150 sq yards of uv-safe canvas just in case...



> Another cruiser, Bill, was restoring an old fiberglass dinghy. He had been working on it for about three days and it looked brand new. Bill's wife was sewing a sail together for the dinghy right next to him.


Portable skill, but not portable job. Meaning one can probably get hired to do that elsewhere, at least on a project basis.



> Two years ago, there was a guy in the marina that specialized in refinishing teak. Both he and his daughter worked every day of the week and they did incredible work. Another couple made sails of all sizes in the marina shop, and Bernie, another cruiser that was tied to the dock made a hard-top bimini of fiberglass that looked and operated better than anything I've seen on a factory boat. Bernie was a retired structural engineer and occasionally worked as a consultant for the company he retired from. He was the only cruiser I met that had a degree.


Also as above. If you leave, you start all over, maybe with a reference letter.



> There were a few writers in the harbor, most of which felt good if they sold one magazine article a month. I can tell anyone, from personal experience, you cannot survive on one article a month - it just provides pocket change. When I was writing full time for a living, I sold three articles a week, and the paychecks took months to arrive.


Those fellows are fully portable. They can untie, sail to Galveston, and probably not hamper their earning in any way.



> Another lady at the marina is a fantastic artist. She mostly paints pictures of sailing, nature, lots of fauna and flora, and some wildlife. She is very, very good, but on a good week she may sell two paintings. She paints every day of the week, and her storage locker is currently filled to capacity with unsold paintings.


I hope she sells for a LOT. There's probably $75-100 in costs sunk into every painted canvas.



> Then there's Jay. Jay has been living in Boot Key Harbor for nearly a decade, he just turned 66 and every morning at 4 a.m. Jay dinghies to the dinghy dock, walks a few blocks to the city building and fires up one of the trash trucks to run his route. Usually, by noon, Jay can be found at the Marina tiki hut sipping a rum punch concoction that he made up from a can of pineapple juice and strong rum.


liveaboard, but Jay can't go anywhere. He probably has a tough time getting more than national holidays off. And the next town he goes to might not have a DPW garage within walking distance of the dingy dock...



> There are lots of retired military folks in the harbor, all live aboards for many years, some permanent Florida residents. Lots of folks over the age of 65, too, retired to become live aboards, or just cruise down to the Keys and Bahamas to escape Canadian and northern US winters. Sometime in early April, they'll head back north again in one huge caravan. Most will traverse the ICW, but a small segment will head straight up the coast if the weather permits, riding the gulf stream currents until they reach the mouth of Chesapeake Bay.


And there's our core group. People that are well quit of any need to show up any particular place every day. But their living is paid by what they *did* earn, not what they're earning now. Mostly, "earning now" tends to involve showing up someplace particular every day. And even skilled entertainers face times and places where nobody needs an act for a while.


----------



## LaVarlope (Dec 6, 2013)

MikeOReilly said:


> Good for you LaVarlope. I wish I'd had your foresight and wisdom when I was your age. But then, I hadn't even heard of the idea of living on a small sailboat until a little over a decade ago. We're on our way now; no longer young, but not yet old (47 & 52). No kids (by choice), a small nest egg that will see us through a few years at least, and some portable skills that will hopefully bring in some needed cash. We're going to see...
> 
> If you're based in Montreal or Quebec City we might cruise past you this summer. If you're headed out the St. Lawrence we might even share an anchorage. Beers on me!


Hey Mike I hope we have the chance to meet this summer, you will be passing by my marina for sure or like you said we might cross path on the St-lawrence. Will keep in touch.

Fair wind!


----------



## Leocat66 (Dec 11, 2010)

Too bad the BOOT KEY HARBOR web cam is still down, as we were looking forward to watching Gary's performance at the TIKI HUT Saturday.


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

We are in our mid 30s and we took just under a year off in 2011 to do some cruising. 

We own a modest boat but I would not call our style of cruising minimalist necessarily. 

To do so took some 5 years of planning and saving, some maneuvering in our respective careers, some hard choices and a dose of hardwork . I would encourage those around our age who do wish to cruise that it is possible, with some persistence, hardwork and realistic goals. 

I also do acknowledge though that we very lucky to be able to do such a thing, there are those who for varying personal reasons and circumstances could not.

This year we are off again cruising for a more openended period.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Leo, if it were not a 1,500-mile drive I would invite you to come on down and have some fun. That web cam has been down for a month now, and when I asked at the marina what was being done, they said pretty much nothing at all. The web cam is owned by a private company and the city leases its services. Consequently, the city cannot do the repairs and has to wait for the company to fix it.

Cheers,

Gary


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

chall03 said:


> This year we are off again cruising for a more openended period.


Good onya chall. Don't forget to check in here when you can.

We followed Plodding in Paradise when they were making the move. Another inspiration to help us along with our own plans. Tammy Kennon is a professional writer, and offers some good reading to help with some of the complications of downsizing-

_"Walking away from all your stuff feels like casting off the world's heaviest backpack, and you'll never regret it. You'll feel so light and agile; you'll think you can fly. And then you will."_

plodding in paradise

We actually met them briefly via VHF as we crossed to Nassau, and they were heading back through the Berry's.

This is for those that want to sell it all, and go cruising. If that's not your thing, no problem.

Ralph


----------



## chall03 (Oct 14, 2002)

RTB said:


> _"Walking away from all your stuff feels like casting off the world's heaviest backpack, and you'll never regret it. You'll feel so light and agile; you'll think you can fly. And then you will."_
> 
> plodding in paradise
> 
> ...


That is great advice.

Thanks Ralph. The hardest thing we found last time was coming back from cruising, even after such a short period of time away.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

travlineasy said:


> Leisure time businesses fail all the time. They are based upon a thriving economy, which we no longer enjoy.


They are also filled with competitors that just like hanging around their hobby and work for nearly nothing. Scuba bums, boat shacks, etc. No one can make a proper profit for the capital and risk involved.



> Most of the worlds long-term, successful businesses are those that deal in necessities. Food, rent, clothing, health care, housing, automotive, utilities, etc... Whoops, almost forgot sex.


And liquor stores. Have you ever known one to go out of business?



> ......it always amazes me how quickly congressmen and senators in the US become instant millionaires on a job that pays just over $100,000 a year. Same holds true on the state level.


This is how.

http://www.nytimes.com/2015/01/23/n...lver-is-arrested-in-corruption-case.html?_r=0

This guy has had a stranglehold on the NY democrat controlled assembly for decades. He's a complete self serving thief. The sad part is that everyone, and I mean everyone, has known this the entire time. When the Governor started a commission to look into corruption, it magically was shut down a few years back.


----------



## JonEisberg (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah, I know, yet another _"Boring"_ article from a sailing magazine, but at least pertinent to this thread... 

The main feature/cover story from the latest CRUISING WORLD is a very nicely written piece from a young couple who first met while working as crew aboard a 300' megayacht, and decided they wanted to sail the world on their own boat, as well. They found an old beater in FL, a 50 year old 30' Allied Seawind, and the story surrounds their refit of the boat in a yard in Key West, and their dreams of the future...

The author studied film production in college, and his girlfriend has a tech background in Silicon Valley, so the presentation of their videos and blog documenting their adventures is pretty slick. Interesting young kids, they seem very adventurous, appealing and well grounded - very much in the spirit of this thread...

Nice interview with them here, including links to their blog and videos...

Two Toothbrushes: A traveler interview with Project Atticus ? Where Is Your Toothbrush?

Around The World on a Sailboat | Project Atticus - The Journey Begins! on Vimeo


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Been off for few days cruising without wifi and it's interesting to see how this thread has developed. Know a few circumnavigators, voyagers and long term distance cruisers. Seems they are different then the folks following the weather on the coasts. To date my view of the people who really go is that:
It's a couple
They are on 45-55' boats
If old boat they are original owners or they have undergone extensive refit.
They have the toys- satphone,ssb,water makers ,good entertainment and Internet services
The boats are immaculate with all systems serviced.
All conveniences for sailing the boat and the full suit of sails are in place and well kept.
Spares and tools are extensive.
When you have the pleasure of talking to people who have gone and are still going it seems few "just go". Rather years of planning,outfitting, and arranging resources occurs first.
I think much of this conversation is not reality based. I think being a live aboard or regional cruising is a very different animal then really going out there. I would be very interested in K's take on this.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

outbound said:


> I think much of this conversation is not reality based. I think being a live aboard or regional cruising is a very different animal then really going out there. I would be very interested in K's take on this.


I thought that Killarney said it very well in his opening post, don't you? Why is this discussion not reality based, when some, like myself have done exactly what he proposes? What do you consider "really going out there", since the OP mentions sailing the East Coast, Bahamas, and down to Grenada?

So far, we've left the dock, Made it to Georgetown, Bahamas (our first goal was reached once we anchored there), gone back to the East Coast up to Georgia. There we added solar panels. Back to the Bahamas, this time covering the Exumas, Eleuthera, and Abacos. Back to Texas for last hurricane season and catch up with family. Now, time to haul out, do a bottom job, and head out again. We'll probably leave here early spring and make our way back to Georgia for hurricane season this year. Maybe add an autopilot at that point, and head to Grenada for the next one.

I think Killarney nailed it in that first post. It works.


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

If I am the K mentioned below



outbound said:


> Been off for few days cruising without wifi and it's interesting to see how this thread has developed. Know a few circumnavigators, voyagers and long term distance cruisers. Seems they are different then the folks following the weather on the coasts.
> 
> I think this is very true. I am now in an environment where most of the people cruise in this area year after year. They are different from the people we met on our circumnavigation but perhaps not in the way you suggested.
> 
> ...


If you reread my original posting it was not to suggest someone grab their Catalina 27 and head off for Cape Horn. Rather it was that there might be a better way than spending years working on every eventuality - which more often than not leads to someone not going. Rather it was to go in steps and fix things up (or even get a better boat) as the need presents itself.


----------



## SailRedemption (Jun 29, 2013)

I plan to go in steps.. As of right now I refit everything below the waterline and painted the hull since it was hauled. I replaced all mast lights and wind tools since it was down from being shipped. I replaced the engine, shaft, catless and wheel since the old was obsolete. As soon as I get my engine running, I'm going sailing for shakedown and then I'm off with my bare minimums on board. I'll get the rest as it comes. I have the necessary equipment, the interior and above deck well get worked as it comes. Subsequent solar and better battery banks will come later too. New rigging too, but now I think I'll be OK sailing the lake getting her tuned and learn how she sails,working out the running rigging to be effective and efficient. 

I can't leave now because my boat is stuck in the mud in its slip, I'll need the engine to get her out(hopefully just that). I'm busting my butt researching and reading items I need while at work on the ship so when I get home they will be there and I can get to work right away. 

Would that be "just going"? 

- Ronnie...on the geaux


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks K for your insight. I'm also fond of the epoxy sticks and rescue tape. I think we basically agree. Your opinion,carries weight with me as I view myself as I regional cruiser ( maritimes, U.S. East coast and eastern Caribbean). I view those doing east coast bahamas as coastal. After all they call George Town chicken harbor. I don't view myself as having just gone. I still have Doyle, Budget Marine and Island Water World. After the wife retires completely we will go through the canal to the South Pacific . Then we will have "gone". After years of planning, baby steps to improve our skills and boat tuning.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

well I have been away for a while just have some time to look here and found this thread.

I went(got out cruising) came back, went again, came back, and so on and so forth and plan to go out again some day...once the kid grows up a bit...for me its a lifestyle, a necessity...

I did it bare bones on a wooden boat, I did it luxuriously on other peoples boats on what felt like a cruise ship to me...I also didnt do it all in one shebang like a round the world cruise...

life gets in the way or you take a break...you dont fail cause you dont get to the finish line guys...you fail if you just dont do anything you dream about...

to dream is to live someone wise said a long time ago...

so dream...but make them come true.

If I can offer any single advice it would be to NOT THINK that your current job is the only job for you...that your current car or house or girlfriend is the only one you´ll ever get... that the $$$ you have now you will never see again...

obviously you can save up more if you dont finance a new car, or get the biggest house your credit score will allow etc...you can if you are frugal...dont go get a starbycks $5 twice a day and you just spend on the necessities...

if you want to cruise you can...doenst need to be a new boat...doesnt have to have a westmarine catalog gear sale on it to go safely...doesnt have to have roller furling or a new inboard...see I have seen at least on forums like these that TODAY we simply have too many options too much stuff to chose from and too many opinions...we are foold and tricked into beleiving that we NEED more when in fact the reverse is true...

I think Killarney hit a nail on the head with the feelings and thoughts about the matter...you can go out...but if you already owe 80k cause you went to that awesome university and now cant find a job you were promisded but you still want to go...then yeah thats hard...maybe it didnt pan out just perfect...but you can do it later no?

see one thing in life that is constant is CHANGE but I have also found that it can repeat many many times over(scenarios, work related or personal) and you can find yourself back at square one even after doing such things as cruising around the world, or climbing everest or whatever

the point is to not stop, and think its impossible to leave.

so JUST GO!!!!!!!!!!!

peace


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

outbound said:


> To date my view of the people who really go is that:
> It's a couple
> They are on 45-55' boats
> If old boat they are original owners or they have undergone extensive refit.
> ...


Something else occurred to me about this. Your sample size consists of people who have 'gone' and that you have met while cruising. This leaves out two groups of people who are out there. The bigger one is made up of people who do a circumnavigation but then have to go back to work. We met about seven boats (a fair percentage of the total) with young people onboard who were heading either to Europe or North America to complete a RTW trip, generally on a three year plan with boats ranging from 27 to 34 feet. They all had the same story, they needed to get back sooner since they were running out of money and had to go back to a job. The second group, smaller, are what I would call the adventurers. They are sailing around world but when they are done may be backpacking across Asia or volunteering in Malawi. They also tended to have smaller, simpler boats.

Someone mentioned student loans, there is a medical school in Grenada (most famous grad was Michael Jackson's doctor) that seems to be aimed at American kids who could not get into a US school. Tuition is US$80,000 a year, plus the cost of accommodation and food. And this is after an undergrad degree. I talked to one very nice kid from Ohio who said when he is done his student loan total will be about $700,000. I guess he will not be 'going' any time soon.


----------



## mbianka (Sep 19, 2014)

bljones said:


> I write. Occasionally I make some money at it. When this comes up in conversation, often someone says, "Oooh, I always wanted to be a writer" and I have to hold back from responding, "No, you don't. If you did, you would be writing." I used to think cruising was like that- you are either cruising or you arent. Now, i'm not so either/or about it. Some people want to cruise, some think they want to cruise and some people are in love with the process of preparation for cruising, and don't realize it. Some realize it fully.
> 
> If you have a 5 year plan to outfit your boat for a 2 year cruise, you aren't going. If you are researching now for the boat you will be buying in 5 years and refitting for 2 years for your extended lifestyle of cruising, you aren't going. If you are ... you get the picture.
> 
> ...


Well said. A mooring neighbor spent twenty years building his boat. Even melted tire balancing leads and poured his own keel. Spends most of the spring into summer painting or working/modifying on it in the yard. One of the last boats in and first boats out. Took it out for a sail only once last season. He is in his seventies now getting up there in age and needs a hand to sail it. Sometimes I think it's sad that no one will ever maintain that boat like he does. He will also probably never do anything but, a day sail here and there but, then he seems to enjoy just working on it. Though the boat looks like it would be at home in the blue water.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Ironically, more than 80 percent of the cruisers I've met over the years are cruising on boats less than 40 feet long. Most are in the late 40s to early 70s, they exist on meager incomes, social security, small retirements, and some in the 70 plus category are still working at least half of the year.

The vast majority have wifi connections via USB antennas such as the Alfa Wireless antenna I use, some have flat screen TVs on the wall, but most watch TV on their PC. Few have satellite telephones because of the expense, only a handful have radar, and when cruising, they rarely cruise at night. Nights are usually spent on the hook or in a mooring field. 

Some of the younger folks, those in the late 20s to early 40s, are the ones that will jump overboard and do some snorkeling, SCUBA diving and spear fishing, but they are indeed rare. The older folks will be the first ones to invite you aboard for a Margaretta, lunch or dinner. 

In Boot Key, there is a sailors net that fires up on VHF channel 68 every morning at 9 a.m.. They cover a variety of subjects, including announcements, new arrivals and departures from boot key, a buy, sell, giveaway segment, help and services, trivia, etc... It usually lasts about 40 to 60 minutes, and when someone needs help of any kind, there is always someone that will give you a hand at no charge or minimal charge. There was a guy here two years ago that rebuilt someone's A4 on a picnic table in just a couple days, then helped him reinstall it in his boat for no charge other than parts. Cruisers tend to be pretty generous people from what I've seen.

There's a couple dumpsters at the Marathon City Marina, one of which is for recycling, while the other serves a dual purpose. The second one always has one of the tops closed. This is where cruisers that no longer need certain serviceable items place them for others to take. That's how I got a complete stainless flatware set at no charge. It was a 10 place setting with serving pieces and all in a large, zip-lock bag. 

I placed my old solar panel there and it was gone in 10 minutes. The panel still worked, but it was only 12 watts, not enough for anything other than a trickle charger for your batteries. I installed a 100-watt panel the following day on my boat.

Things like this are what make cruising and cruisers a lot of fun, even for old guys such as myself.

Gary


----------



## Passat (Oct 2, 2011)

I'm 55, working, got Hunter Passage 42 last year, doing refit, lots of things to do... For now- all boat LED inside and out, mast wiring updated. All plastic tanks ordered, except fuel and will be replaced when it worms up here in the North East and list going on. I have to work to at least until 62, so I figured out 6-7 years will be just enough to get prepared. So for me "just go" is all what I'm doing now. Knowing myself, I want skip a day when time comes and I don't have to work. So, go just go guys all in own pace but go, do whatever it takes to make dream happen-remember life is short.
I have a wife 40 and baby boy 9 (month) and they are most important part of my life but I told her that dream is going to happen, so the boat is the part of family now and treated as such.
If any dreamers out there in Albany, NY area or around, I welcome each and everyone to call, e-mail me so your dream can happen too. We'll talk...
You all remember Union Pacific, I'm too because I seen him and his boat here in my marina before he departed. I said myself if he can I can do it too. Inspiration is everything.


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks again K. You're right and I agree my sample is skewed. Still been trying to chat up folks about the Panama Canal trying to find out is an agent necessary and the dirty details (bring broom handles or 2x4s, how to get lines/tires etc.). Sample seems consistent to earlier post. As I stated earlier I don't feel I've "gone" and don't feel most cruisers have "gone" until the boat has done at least two or three different oceans which is why I continue to value your opinion.
Bilge pumps done now on to stainless and the magic eraser.


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

outbound said:


> As I stated earlier I don't feel I've "gone" and don't feel most cruisers have "gone" until the boat has done at least two or three different oceans which is why I continue to value your opinion.


Hey, I think being a world traveler on your boat is great, if you enjoy long passages. However, like an old friend told me "you don't have to round the capes, cross oceans, or even leave sight of land".

That was said by my mentor, imagine2frolic.

I certainly respect those who do cross oceans, but honestly, I don't find very long passages all that enjoyable. I've only done one long stint, from Florida to Colombia. For now at least, doing a 37 hour passage with 2 on board, and no autopilot, is plenty of a challenge for me. And my wife says no way to crossing oceans. I'm sure we will enjoy our way of cruising, without getting too bored....

I guess I'm more of a Bruce Van Sant kind of guy. I do love reading about all the sailing greats that have been, and are still doing it. Like Webb Chiles. I am reading the book by Dawn Riley currently. While doing the Whitbread, she's thinking that she wishes she was off the boat. So, what's so cool about doing something you hate doing at some point? I guess it's the challenge and the adventure?

Ralph


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Ralph. 
You have a great dream and like you when wet, tired and scared I couldn't agree with you more. I hate how hard it is to do the simplest activities of daily living on passage all too often which is like you I try to limit them. Still "out there" means new places to me not variations of prior places. I know I wouldn't exhaust new places even in my little region but I think for some if not many " being gone" means what K has done. Personally have no desire to circumnavigate. Rather east coast, caribbean, South Pacific , pacific NW, west coast then home would fill my dream.


----------



## christian.hess (Sep 18, 2013)

outbound when you get to the canal just ask what the guys coming from the pacific just did to cross

seriously there is no magic secret to the canal...

good luck


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

outbound said:


> I view those doing east coast bahamas as coastal. After all they call George Town chicken harbor.


I heard the world was flat, and past George Town, you'd fall off the edge. Well, now that I know, maybe we can get past that next time. We were there in June of 2013, and I was so tempted to keep going, since going back to Florida was not so appealing. But, with no charts and nothing past the Bahamas on my chartplotter, I figured there was no way to go on. And hurricane season was approaching rapidly (actually already started). We just never planned past G.T.

But I do feel that we need to go further next time. I'm not a big risk taker, but there is still some adventurous spirit left in me. No doubt, the more experience you get, the more you want.

Ralph


----------



## 4arch (Jul 7, 2009)

killarney_sailor said:


> Get a boat that you can afford, make sure you have some money to do upgrades after purchase and after you start cruising and just go.
> 
> Go down the east coast, ICW and hop offshore when you can. Fix and upgrade boat as needed and as affordable.
> Go to the Bahamas for the winter. Return to Florida before hurricane season. Fix and upgrade as needed. Note that this will be the last chance to fix your boat really cheaply.


We are geared up to complete boat upgrades this spring and to take off down the ICW in the fall. We were existing weekend warrior sailors and I grew up with weekend warrior parents. Still, it wasn't until about five years ago that we realized cruising was something people did and that we wanted to do it ourselves. Had we been in our early 20s we probably could have gotten ready much faster. Had we not had a baby along the way we probably could have been ready in 3 - 4 years. If I hadn't been a sailor since childhood and had my wife not had previous offshore experience it might have taken us much longer - not so much in terms of being physically ready, but in convincing ourselves we were prepared mentally.

Point is, lining up the boat and the kitty are nowhere near as challenging as getting to the point where you can say "I can do this, I want to do this, this is totally worth the sacrifices I am making now and the opportunities I may pass up in the future, I will have regrets if I don't go, not going is not an option!"


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Thanks that's congruent to what I'm hearing. That and an agent is not needed nor speeds thing up. Told take bus into town,do paperwork. Wait for someone coming out and get tires and lines. Told clear tape and rolls of clear plastic are helpful. More helpful,is not being near wall,especially going down.


----------



## Don L (Aug 8, 2008)

I hope that in the coming years all the cruisers I meet are on 60+ foot boats that have air conditioning, gourmet food, pretty girls, good misic, all the beer you could drink, etc. and who feel sorry for me so are always inviting me over to spend time and enjoy the bounty of their boats!


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

outbound said:


> Ralph.
> You have a great dream and like you when wet, tired and scared I couldn't agree with you more. I hate how hard it is to do the simplest activities of daily living on passage all too often which is like you I try to limit them. Still "out there" means new places to me not variations of prior places. I know I wouldn't exhaust new places even in my little region but I think for some if not many " being gone" means what K has done. Personally have no desire to circumnavigate. Rather east coast, caribbean, South Pacific , pacific NW, west coast then home would fill my dream.


Thanks for that post. I wasn't sure if I quite understood what you had been posting. I post what has been working for me in the limited time we have been out, since actually leaving the dock. I'm always open to criticism (I really do try), and certainly open to learn from anyone experienced that is willing to throw me a bone.

I guess the really cool thing is, that I have no idea where we might be in 1, 2, or 5 years. Time will tell, and hopefully we have plenty of time.

Ralph


----------



## CaptainForce (Jan 1, 2006)

RTB said:


> .......................
> ..........................................
> 
> I guess I'm more of a Bruce Van Sant kind of guy.
> ...


The first time I met Bruce and Rosa was up in the Chesapeake when he was on his Shucker with the two big wind generators. Nancie and I had anchored nearby at Ordinary Point on the Sassafras River and we joined them for "sundowners" along with the captain of the "Mighty MO". I met him as Bruce and didn't recognize him. When I was talking to him about our style of "cockpit potato" cruising,- leisurely poking about and usually anchored for afternoons, I recommended his book, "Gentleman's Guide to Pasages South" to him. There's no greater compliment than to recommend a book to the author. .... and it was well deserved! The last time I saw Bruce and Rosa was in South Carolina and he was battling skin cancer. I hope he remains well. 'greatest respect from me!


----------



## mrhoneydew (May 1, 2008)

I like what I see as the original intent of this post. Really it's about being aware of where you are, what you have, and where you want to be. At least to me anyway. It is easy to sit back and say "I still need this and then I will go." "When I have a bigger boat then I will go." "When I have $X in the bank then I will go." If your intent is to go then take stock of your situation and assess if what you are doing is getting you there. It is possible you are just making excuses, consciously or not. So if that is the case, then stop it and FOCUS! When I got my boat it had been subjected to many years of "deferred maintenance" (to be diplomatic about it). So it is taking some time to get things up to snuff before I head out in it. But it is a constant battle to rise above the din of things competing for my time, attention, and funds... both boat-related and not. At some point living where I do (Seattle... the fastest growing city in the nation and, thus, the fastest to demolish anything that could be considered "affordable") becomes a zero sum game. I can make more money here but it also just ends up costing more to live--so staying just isn't worth it. I will be hauling out in May to tackle some of the larger projects, but after that I will be (crossing fingers) gone for at least the summer. Part of that will be to test the boat and see if there is anything else I really need to do to it before heading out further abroad. So can I consider that "Just Going?" I do because it fits into the larger plan. I use the "Just Go" ideal like a compass to keep me on course. If you view what you are doing as being on the path then it is much easier to determine when you have strayed from that path, versus saying you will be able to "just go" after you do "X".


----------



## Sal Paradise (Sep 14, 2012)

Hahaha yeah.. we had partner when we purchased out Hunter 31 back in 2004. Good friend who did a ton of work on the boat. Split up and sold our half to him a few years later because no matter what was done, he never thought the boat was ready to cruise and he didn't want the boat on LI Sound until we made it perfect. So we parted as friends and bought a smaller boat ourselves. We sail it how and when we want. The Hunter never saw the water again , she languished in a yard for the next 5 years racking up storage costs and finally caught fire and burned one night.What a waste.

I guess my point is - he was just into screwing around with the boat and using the next project as a way to avoid sailing. My wife thought he just lost his nerve. I still talk to him and now he says he won't sail at all unless he can buy a 40 Ft Catamaran set up for scuba diving. So he is home, doing projects on his house. I sail without him. 

So it goes......


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

RTB;2525673
I guess the really cool thing is said:


> If you are on your boat during that 1,2, or 5 years you have gone. Good on you.
> 
> Folks cooked on their boats last night but brought stuff to my boat to eat together. Listening to them and talking to them about mutual friends allows some comments
> Rich owner flys back and forth. Stays on boat 1-2 weeks at most. Has pro captain. Does no maintenance. Not gone. Boat has been in med,caribe, west coast. Doesn't matter. Still not gone.
> ...


----------



## aeventyr60 (Jun 29, 2011)

mrhoneydew said:


> I like what I see as the original intent of this post. Really it's about being aware of where you are, what you have, and where you want to be. At least to me anyway. It is easy to sit back and say "I still need this and then I will go." "When I have a bigger boat then I will go." "When I have $X in the bank then I will go." If your intent is to go then take stock of your situation and assess if what you are doing is getting you there. It is possible you are just making excuses, consciously or not. So if that is the case, then stop it and FOCUS! When I got my boat it had been subjected to many years of "deferred maintenance" (to be diplomatic about it). So it is taking some time to get things up to snuff before I head out in it. But it is a constant battle to rise above the din of things competing for my time, attention, and funds... both boat-related and not. At some point living where I do (Seattle... the fastest growing city in the nation and, thus, the fastest to demolish anything that could be considered "affordable") becomes a zero sum game. I can make more money here but it also just ends up costing more to live--so staying just isn't worth it. I will be hauling out in May to tackle some of the larger projects, but after that I will be (crossing fingers) gone for at least the summer. Part of that will be to test the boat and see if there is anything else I really need to do to it before heading out further abroad. So can I consider that "Just Going?" I do because it fits into the larger plan. I use the "Just Go" ideal like a compass to keep me on course. If you view what you are doing as being on the path then it is much easier to determine when you have strayed from that path, versus saying you will be able to "just go" after you do "X".


That's called the shakedown cruise. Getting ready to go, preparing is all part of being gone..just make sure you do go..even if it's for a shakedown cruise around Vancouver Island or up to Glacier Bay..it didn't hurt us.


----------



## MikeOReilly (Apr 12, 2010)

outbound said:


> I'm at the stage of going but not gone. I'm still dependent on people stateside to deal with my mail, bring boat parts or weird tools when they come to me. I still need to go "home" to deal with "things" like closing out my prior life.
> But I still think being a live aboard does NOT qualify you as being gone. Having no schedule but rather a general plan to explore the world by sailing your boat does.


OB, you seem to have a self-imposed definition of "gone" that you want to live up to. There are tons of cruisers who keep one foot (or a few toes) planted on land. They do this in transitions, to make money, to deal with climate realities (hurricanes, winters, etc.), for a lifestyle choice, to meet commitments... I don't really see how that matters.

The idea of getting off your duff, to stop making excuses, to stop adding more stuff to the boat, etc., and "just go" -- this is what matters.

By my standards you've gone. I'm envious, and happy for you. I'm in transition (due to this thing called Canadian winter). We're going to be "gone" again in another few months. I can hardly wait .


----------



## outbound (Dec 3, 2012)

Mike-thanks for the kind thoughts. I guess like most cruisers I want to be a better sailor, a better mechanic, smarter about weather. The list goes on. 
This line of thinking is different from " I can't leave until I have X or know how to Y". It's that egoless attitude of always wanting to learn and do better. It understands this only really happens with time and and the courage to " just do it".
My wife has a high school ski team friend who used to post here frequently. Sailed his Mason around the world. Now planning to take his Boreal to the high latitudes. To me he is gone. Suspect to him Jimmy Cornell is gone.
Keeps you motivated and off the dock.


----------



## cthoops (Apr 30, 2012)

I've really gotten a lot out of this thread. Having read countless threads debating whether XXX is enough to go (whether XXX is the boat, money, equipment, etc.), for some reason this one struck a chord with me. As a result, we've moved up our timeline from ten years to five. We truly can't do it before then, but simply having made that decision to "just go" in five has completely changed my attitude and outlook. Particularly important given the forecast over the next 36 hours!


----------



## killarney_sailor (May 4, 2006)

Cthoops, I found your post interesting. I think in my case I have never planned anything five years ahead, let alone ten. Basically my life story (and I am in the senior citizen category) has consisted of seeing what opportunities existed at any given time and choosing the option that made most sense. I taught high school for 30+ years and loved it and was good at it, so saw no options along the way that seemed to make more sense. Then I got close to pension time and the option of getting money each month for not working seemed particularly attractive. My wife was head-hunted for a job in NYC and we had the opportunity to live onboard there for a time (glad we are not there right now though). She got laid off and we were off cruising faster than expected (installed a Monitor and solar panels at anchor in Long Island Sound in a cold April). We have just taken things as they come. We are approaching another of those break points and have to figure out what is next.


----------



## Minnewaska (Feb 21, 2010)

Just like cruising itself, it's impossible to plan exactly which destinations and on what schedule you'll see them. We put a bunch of "likes" in a basket, head in that direction and amend the specifics as we go. That's exactly our approach to retirement cruising, where we may want our retirement home and how much time we want to cruise each year. We have a direction and overall concept, but nothing precise. Here it is....

Six months in New England, six months in Caribbean or equiv. Maybe a bucket list circumnav of the Atlantic gyre. A condo will await in either New England (which is current preference) or down south. The boat will go between for living aboard when away from condo and day/weekend cruising when nearby. If kids are doing well and bills are paid, I'm going to work until I don't feel like it anymore, then off we go. Five years at least, ten most likely.

It's as close as it gets.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

One of the best lessons I learned about cruising is don't set up a schedule. I did this and it was a huge mistake. With a car, traveling on a schedule is fairly easy, but definitely not in a sailboat. Some days I make 50 miles, some days I sit and wait for better weather conditions and drink Margarettas. 

Gary


----------



## RTB (Mar 5, 2009)

CaptainForce said:


> The first time I met Bruce and Rosa was up in the Chesapeake when he was on his Shucker with the two big wind generators.  Nancie and I had anchored nearby at Ordinary Point on the Sassafras River and we joined them for "sundowners" along with the captain of the "Mighty MO". I met him as Bruce and didn't recognize him. When I was talking to him about our style of "cockpit potato" cruising,- leisurely poking about and usually anchored for afternoons, I recommended his book, "Gentleman's Guide to Pasages South" to him. There's no greater compliment than to recommend a book to the author. .... and it was well deserved! The last time I saw Bruce and Rosa was in South Carolina and he was battling skin cancer. I hope he remains well. 'greatest respect from me!


From what I have heard, he sold his boat and lives in Luperon, D.R. Here is his website - Luperon, Dominican Republic I sure hope to meet him in the near future, but understand his health is not so good these days.

Ralph


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

I know this is an old thread, but it sparked a lot of "second thoughts" on our plans. (I wasn't planning on posting as I was hoping to share a lot more of our story)

Nut shell version: We are both 60 years old, found each other on Match.com 10 years ago and have discovered in each other, our best friend. We BOTH have years of serious blue water cruising experience...We both created a self sustainable lifestyle up here in Oregon and took the dream to the point of teaching others how to follow our footsteps. A few moths ago, we discovered that we weren't really happy. We have both wanted to go cruising since were were 3'tall.
I lived in Los Angeles up until 16 years ago and always owned at least one blue water keel boat. sold everything to move up here (long love story that didn't work out). I thought my sailing days were over until I found a San Juan 21 covered in blackberry vines. Fixed it up and then trailerd it to the San Juan Islands... Two weeks later I discovered that if I could find a larger boat (HAD TO HAVE standing headroom), I could then trailer it to wherever I wanted to go. I am ONLY interested in "gunkholing" coastal cruising. Took me a year to discover the Watkins 25 and of all things, the Chrysler 26. I bought my first Chrysler and began fixing it up. Sold it to buy our home... After talking with Tresa and discovering the ICW as a cruising ground possibility (The other is still sea of Cortez where I know the area like the back of my hand), We (TOGETHER) bought a newer Chrysler 26 that was kept covered and stored in a barn for 13 years... EVERYTHING was NEW and came with more gear than I could ever dream of ( 8 bags of crisp new sails, autopilot, full instrumentation, radio, 3 anchors including a delta, and a a Bruce, new interior etc... We took it for a shakedown cruise at a large local lake just to see if it was "big enough"... would we end up getting on each others nerves, etc.... Our only complaint was that we didn't have anywhere "new" to explore! =D

So a couple of months ago, our dream got revived... Not planning on selling the house, but using the 26 we now own. I'm a nationally known special effects artist and prototype developer, I can create just about anything. Adding a composting head and a solar system and more.... 
We've been watching just about every you Tube video On cruising just to get our juices flowing. This morning, I opened up the cover and pulled down the sail bags etc to make room to get inside... What I feared, "might" have happened... After seeing the interiors on the boats in the videos, would our "small boat" be too small.... Well.... kind of, but still capable of providing a comfortable space for us.

Tresa's on the other computer also reading threads and we just finished talking about it, trying to remember if our shakedown was truly enjoyable or was it just the "newness" of the experience... We both thought that we genuinely enjoyed it and that there was enough room. We also discussed our "purpose and intent"... For us, it was about actively joining the sailing community, meeting new people and exploring new places (even if they were still within the USA.) Primary reason: we LOVE to sail/motor/explore.

We're going up inside as soon as I post this. I'll update you later.

Since I'm new here (Been lurking for 2 months unregistered), so I don't know if I'll be permitted to post any photos. I'll try. 

Thank you for all the posts exploring this subject. Timing could not be more perfect!


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

*Re: Just Go! Dayenu, Photos*

Dayenu Photos

Hmmm. downloading photos didn't seem to work.... Help? Am I still too "new" to this forum?


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Yes, too new at this point.

Gary


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Gary,
I can be patient! 

Just got down from re-visiting our dear boat.... Weird: With Tresa in the boat, there seemed to be more room! (Maybe it's the company) 

We looked over everything and the reality is she's ready to go now! LOL! Of course, it wouldn't have the 300watt solar array or the Re-fridge/freezer or the composting head or the dodger/Bimini or... LOL! n(Well, we really do need the Bimini. Tresa has had per-cancerous spots removed...

Over all, she (Dayenu), would definitely be considered small/tiny by most, yet every other boater we'd have on board are shocked at how much interior space there is. There's even a rear large berth under the cockpit (Something I LOVED about the "newer" Hunters.)

Yup, we can follow our dream to trailer her over to the east coast and do the ICW/Florida Keys etc... I don't remember her actual specs, but there is a wrap around secondary "keel" (Weighted) around the swing keep which is 900 lbs. I think the ballast to OA weight ratio is #5,900 to #2,000. Self righting is high, comfort is high, heeling is a little sensitive at first, but then gets solid.

This boat actually found us. We were looking and hoping for something under $5,000 but expecting a total re-fit. When we first saw her in person, I was almost dissapointed to discover that the previous owner made mods that I would have don, and done them right! We still removed teak and refinished it all... West, thinned with denatured alcohol to saturate, then a couple more coats of west then varnish. Still looks like new after two years sitting in our driveway.

Bottom line is we are no both satisfied that our month long comfort/shakedown cruise was genuinely comfortable and not about the novelty of being in our "first" boat (purchased together).

This is such a 180 degree turn of life for us.... No questions about 'wanting to get out there", but rather, coming from larger sailboat experience, was this the right choice for us... I'm totally aware that the cost of extras will never be recouped if we ever sell her, but comfort is a priority, so solar, re fridge/freezer and Bimini/shade are up there in our must have department (especially since we can build everything ourselves!)...

With the exception of grown children, and a VERY FEW and select friends, we haven't shared our change of course... To get an idea of just our self sustainable living with lots of DIY innovation (vertical growing, solar heating, very low power consumption cooling... Visit: Ooops!Can't post links either yet! LOL!

We're both adventurers. She built and paddled a touring canoe from Montana to the east coast... 4 months/3,000 miles. I rode a mountain bike from LA to Belize, up the east coast, across Canada and then back down the west coast to LA. We were much younger then, but from we're seeing in each other, this kind of spirit is our core.... I think that "spirit" (whatever it is in each of us), determines our dreams, goals and destinies...

I think that's what I was hoping to find in this thread and I think we did!

I'm still going through other forums here (Can't tell you how many bookmarks I now have!!!! OMG!), and now that I'm registered, I'm sure there will be a point where I can post photos. When I can, I'll come back here to share the visuals...

Thanks!

Richard & Tresa


----------



## capta (Jun 27, 2011)

ianjoub said:


> I disagree with this. My wife and I are on a 5 year plan. We are taking ASA classes. We have a trailer sailor that we learn/practice on. We will start chartering larger sailboats 3-4 times per year now that we have the ASA101 and ASA103 certs.
> 
> We plan to go cruising in 2020. We are saving to buy in cash and we are setting up the property management company that will keep the cruising kitty full every month.
> 
> We have a plan and will execute it.


My wife put this together for something else, but it seems to fit this thread very nicely.


----------



## seabeau (Oct 5, 2014)

So, so true!


----------



## ianjoub (Aug 3, 2014)

capta said:


> My wife put this together for something else, but it seems to fit this thread very nicely.


For us, all is going well. We chartered twice so far this year. Our 3rd is a 53' Jenneau from Dec 24th through Jan 2. We sold the trailer sailor.

We also took our PADI diving classes and are certified in open water diving.

Our property management company is coming along nicely. It may be a tad behind schedule, but it is what it is. Retirement day is set. We will just do with a bit less income if we don't reach our 100 rental house goal.

P.S. I turn 50 3 weeks after the retirement day, my wife will be 50 10 months later.


----------



## travlin-easy (Dec 24, 2010)

Richard, when you get to the Florida Keys, launch the boat at Marathon, then take Tresa out on a sail to Sombrero Light, about 8 miles offshore in the Atlantic. You'll find some mooring balls there, free for divers and snorkeling - the underwater visibility is usually about 30 to 40 feet there, lots of neat fish looking for a free meal, which can be had merely by grabbing a clump of Sargasso weed and shaking it. Hundreds of tiny creatures will be dislodged and the fish will go wild, eating almost from your hand. 

Then take her on a sail to the Gulf side, via the 7 Mile Bridge channel, where the depths are only about 5 to 8 feet on average, but the underwater sights will boggle your mind. If you find one of the coral heads, of which there are many, drop anchor, break out the light fishing gear and catch some big mangrove snapper for supper. There are some nice sized cobia and king mackerel there as well. 

Good luck, and feel free to email me if you have any specific questions about the keys.

Gary


----------



## Rhapsody-NS27 (Apr 8, 2012)

SV Dayenu said:


> Nut shell version: We are both 60 years old, found each other on Match.com 10 years ago and have discovered in each other, our best friend. We BOTH have years of serious blue water cruising experience...


Richard & Tresa

Welcome to the Forum. Keep posting and you'll be able to start posting pictures/links soon. Congrats to both of you for finding each other AND your boat.

Enjoy!


----------



## SV Dayenu (Sep 17, 2016)

Thanks Daniel!
I LOVE this sight! Addicted would be an understatement

Can't wait to start posting photos... Especially about the planned re-fit. Tresa and I are planning to start a website sharing what we've learned with out urban self sustainability (Growing more than 70% of our food and cutting our energy consumption by over 60% on a city lot using devices and systems I've invented)...

Planning to take the same approach to our boat... I'll be taking before, during and after photos/videos, sharing how I create everything as a 'teaching" resource. As a prototype designer and UAV fabricator I have been using composites and 12v systems I've designed for decades.... More later.

After emptying all the bags of sails, anchors, boom etc... we went back up into Dayenu and were really pleased at how spacious she is... Shamefully, I have to admit that it's been 2 years since we've climbed up into her. I'm removing the tarp and building a shelter over her so we can work on her over the winter...

Just completing a client prototype and can't wait to shift gears!



Thanks again for everything. feels like a "second home" here on SailNet.

Richard


----------

